# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Стихотворные потуги от bobsanа

## bobsan

Вот господа и дамы,
под сильным давлением открываю  страничку своего творчества.
Прошу судить строго, но принимаю только отзывы в виде грубой лести.

----------


## bobsan

вот первый стишок который я изобрел около полгода назад....

звездочка сияла в небе,
червячек в земле копался,
и однажды вот засада ,
взгляд его на верх поднялся.

и с тех пор ему покоя,
да  и счастья не найти,
потому что под землею,
свет с собой не унести.

он хотел, он рвался в небо,
птицею хотел он стать,
ничего не получилось,
поминал ни раз он мать.

и однажды так случилось,
с неба рухнула она,
но любовь не получилась,
ведь попала в червяка.

----------


## bobsan

вот последний написанный для буриме...



Вобще-то не художник я,
Но если понесет,
Беру я кисти, и тебя,
Ничто уж не спасет.

Сегодня взялся рисовать,
Картину в стиле ню…
Нарисовал ядрена мать,
Такую вот фигню.

Вот светит солнце в небесах,
Там ветер тучи гнал,
Девчонкам севшим с….ть в кустах,
Он юбки задирал.

Закончив дело, юбки сняв,
Девчонки, ну бежать,
И к речке быстро подбежав,
Плескаться хохотать.

Их грудки соком налились,
Их губки м-м-м, коралл,
И вот мечты мои сбылись,
Их ножки рисовал.

Но что то старенький я стал,
Залетный ветер вдруг,
Мне завещянье подписал,
Сдув мысли про подруг.

И вот картину я порвал,
Забросил краски, кисть,
Виагры тонну я сожрал,
Девчонки , ну держись.

Но  нет, девчонки не пришли,
Я огорчился в прах,
Посмертно докторА нашли,
Мозоли на руках.

----------


## Звездочка-Т

Ну вот, и ты открыл нам двери!
И доступ дал к своим стихам!
Тебя я с этим поздравляю!
Знай, что расслабиться, не дам!

Писать придётся, днём, и ночью!
Готовить пищу для гостей.
Их будет много! Обещаю!
Стихами, душу всем согрей! :Aga:   :Ok:   :flower:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> звездочка сияла в небе,
> червячек в земле копался,
> и однажды вот засада ,
> взгляд его на верх поднялся.


И с такими вот словами
К ней тогда он подрулил:
" Не подумайте Вы плохо.
Я стихи ваши хвалил!"

Очень он разволновался...
И на минус вдруг попал.
"Ой, простите, не туда я!
От смущения нажал!"

Да, весёлое знакомство!
Не забуду уж я это!
И как в сказке той ведётся....
Превратился он в ПОЭТА!

----------


## bobsan

*Звёздочка*,
 Спасибо Танечка что зашла,
Я не сомневался что ты будешь первой.  :flower:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Спасибо Танечка что зашла,
> Я не сомневался что ты будешь первой.


Всё, обход владений сделала - иду спать!
Вечером с уни приеду, надеюсь твои стихи будут находиться все тут, под одной крышей! Да! :Aga:  
Договорились!:tongue: :rolleyes:  :flower:

----------


## maknata

> под сильным давлением открываю страничку своего творчества.
> Прошу судить строго, но принимаю только отзывы в виде грубой лести


Льстить не буду - отругаю!
Я ж в тебе поэта знаю! :Oj:  
Соблазнитель Музы, Музын Дон Жуан,
Экий ты хитрюлечка, Бобсан!:biggrin:  :Aga:

----------


## PAN

Саня! Собери старые перлы - и выставляй.... Что-то в Корзине пропало - надеюсь, что у тебя на компе есть копии...

И новое пиши... Бум ждать...

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Саня! Собери старые перлы - и выставляй.... Что-то в Корзине пропало - надеюсь, что у тебя на компе есть копии...
> 
> И новое пиши... Бум ждать...


Вот-вот! И срок ему до вечера, пока не вернусь домой :Aga:  :biggrin: 
Паш, ничего не пропало)))))) всё лежит в шкатулочке, а не в корзине:wink: :biggrin:

----------


## syroega_sv

*bobsan*,
 Давай Саня пиши. :Aga:

----------


## bobsan

вот получите , не жалко


ВРЕМЕНА ГОДА

Весна, в разливе половодье,
Счастье хлещет из меня,       
Эх, отпущу коню поводья,
Прощай депрессия моя.

Лето, жарко, вьются мухи,
Сяду я на табурет,
Балалайки льются звуки,
Снова горя нет, как  нет.

Осень, срочно всем капать,
Гроздьями картошку,
В сеновале обнимать,
Пухленькую крошку.

Вот  зима, с ума сойду,
Шайба клюшки крюк,
После развалюсь в снегу,
Бедам всем каюк.

Получается все в масть,
Все вокруг на взводе,
Ну а мне на них НАКЛАСТЬ,         
При любой погоде.

Но куда мне гвозди деть,
Ведь такая малость, 
Начинаю я потеть,
И впадаю в ярость.

----------


## bobsan

еще фантазия...

Сон мой не секунды не нарУша,
Потихоньку рано поутру,
Ты выходишь медленно из душа,
Капелька воды стекает по бедру.

Я глаз свой приоткрыл, тебя увидел,
Ко мне ты тихо-тихо подошла,
Вчера я сам тебя у всех похитил,
Чтоб отказаться слов ты не нашла.

Присела у кровати, очень нежно,
Рукой по волосам мне провела,
Тебя обнЯл за талию небрежно,
А капелька воды все вниз текла.

В мои объятья ты уже летела,
Когда я твой полет остановил,
Ты на секунду вдруг оторопела,
Я резкий твой вопрос предвосхитил.

К твоей ноге я нежно потянулся,
Дотронулся губами аккуратно,
В блаженство рая будто окунулся,
Как тело чистое бывает ароматно.

Тут капелька воды, что все стекала,
ДобрАлась наконец-то до меня,
Она так долго по ноге бежала,
Я проглотил ее, в ней капелька тебя.

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Получается все в масть,
> Все вокруг на взводе,
> Ну а мне на них НАКЛАСТЬ,         
> При любой погоде.


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  Ну, мастер!!!!!! :Aga:   :Ok:   :flower:  




> Тут капелька воды, что все стекала,
> ДобрАлась наконец-то до меня,
> Она так долго по ноге бежала,
> Я проглотил ее, в ней капелька тебя.


:tongue: kuku

----------


## Клава

> Тут капелька воды, что все стекала,
> ДобрАлась наконец-то до меня,
> Она так долго по ноге бежала,
> Я проглотил ее, в ней капелька тебя.


очень эротично...  :cool: :wink:

----------


## bobsan

*Клава*,
*Звёздочка*,
*syroega_sv*,
 спасибо за одобрение , я польщен.

----------


## PAN

Бобсану - троектратное ура!!! и медаль - "За капельку поэзии"... :Ok:

----------


## bobsan

*PAN*,
 спасибо лесть принимаю:smile:

----------


## bobsan

вот еще!!


Дверь гарнитура со скрипом открою,
Дом мой наполнится новой бедою.
Вот Вам былина или баллада,
Прошлых столетий такая аркада,
Тундра далекая наш материк ,
Шел в тех местах очень ветхий старик,
Всем он рассказывал байку одну,
Как Буратино нырнул в глубину,
В прятки играл он с Тортилой на дне,
Круглый дурак, ключ нашел в глубине.
Дверь он в театр небрежно открыл,
Запах свободы его возбудил,
в прятки играл Буратин с Дуримаром
ну и раскрасил его как радаром
Так стал не нужен и папа ему,
Карлу послал он в пустыню-тюрьму.
Ходит с тех пор папа Карло по миру,
Сказки лопочет,  лишь только быть живу.

----------


## bobsan

вот еще очередной гон!!!


эпиграф:
           земную жизнь пройдя до середины
           я оказался в сумрачном лесу......



прикосновение к природе подмосковной,
сегодня у меня произошло,
гулял по лесу богом обделенный ,
и сочинение стихов не шло.

пришлось мне ковылять по бездорожью,
и лужи смело в брод переходить,
так подошел, к большой горы подножью,
остановился травки покурить.

как только я расслабился немного,
остановился и вздохнул  я в слух,
похолодел от ужаса немого,
передомной предстал бесплотный дух.

он поманил меня с собой, махнув рукою,
и тут же испытал я сильный шок,
открыл в горе он дверку не большую,
и с дуру я за ним туда вошел.

не стал жеманиться, трястись и упираться,
я пуганный уж ,старый воробей,
пришлось нам с духом долго пробираться,
внутри горы не встретили людей.

-зачем меня позвал сюда, бесплотный?
-что ты хотел? -скажи мне свой ответ,
раздался духа шепот беззаботный,
я подарю тебе заветный раритет.

всё, мы пришли, бери скорей подарок,
он протянул мне свеженький кокос,
он потушил свечи огарок,
звонок меня обратно перенес.

то телефон звонил , он был в моем кармане,
что было здесь, возник один вопрос,
в каком-то странном прибывал дурмане,
я у горы стою, в руках моих кокос.

----------


## PAN

Саня? Ты чего такие грустные стихи написал...:eek:  Я тут сижу - плакаю... Папу карлу жалко....:frown: 

А Буратын - сволочь...:mad:

----------


## bobsan

*PAN*,
 Паша, прости огорчил......
на вот взбодрись и за дело.....
нече за компом сидеть, давай не подведи.....


какая бурная была сегодня ночь, 
произошло все то, чего так  ждал,
терпеть мне было уж невмочь,
тебя я обнимал и целовал.

а после этой ночи жаркой,
с утра пришлось чайком бодриться,
была ты, прям таки дикаркой ,
придется мне теперь жениться.

как право честный человек,
обязан я пойти на это,
за то что я тебя вовлек,
в , любви , обширную планету.

----------


## bobsan

еще бредятину нашел!



Проснулся я в поту холодном,
Приснилась  мне улыбка , жуть,
То смерть была в краю голодном,
Теперь мне точно не уснуть.

Шуршит в шкафу заряд от ксилофона,
Надел я на руку не тот браслет,
Я откусил большой кусок магнитофона,
Подруга делает загадочный ми….ет. 

Я встал с утра, нашлися силы,
И сьел холодный голубец,
Из шкафа вышел попрыгунчик хилый,
И понял я теперь и мне п……ец.

----------


## PAN

Саш! Ты это из старых буримешек выкладываешь? Со старого форума?....

----------


## bobsan

*PAN*,
 да, а как догадался?

----------


## PAN

> да, а как догадался?


Да у меня тоже почти все черновики сохранились.... :Aga:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> была ты, прям таки дикаркой ,
> придется мне теперь жениться.


Даже знаю, кому написаныkuku kuku kuku 




> Я встал с утра, нашлися силы,
> И сьел холодный голубец,
> Из шкафа вышел попрыгунчик хилый,
> И понял я теперь и мне п……ец.


:biggrin:  :Aga:  




> Да у меня тоже почти все черновики сохранились....


И у меня тоже Паш...да как их было не сохранить, такие шадЕвры!!!!!
Правда, пока я собралась это сделать, нас переселили сюда, но Саша мне все их скинул... :Aga:   :Ok:

----------


## bobsan

Тот вечер был холодный очень,
Собрался в путь уж Дед Мороз,
Там накануне звездной ночи,
Котенок под сосною мерз.

Он был голодный и продрогший,
Шубейка черная в снегу,
Он трясся бедненький, замерзший,
Подумал:- все сейчас помру.

Он рос без мамы и без папы,
Сиротка бедненький, один,
И мерзли худенькие ноги,
Когда по снегу он ходил.

Котенок думал, он мечтал,
Когда ни будь найти семью, 
Чтоб папа ушко облизал,
Шепнула мама : ай лав ю.

Но это были лишь мечты,
Котенок молча замерзал,
И волчий глаз из темноты,
Его ужасно напугал.

Но, чу, тигриный громкий рык,
Прогнал волков подальше в лес,
Котенок подавил свой крик,
И под сосну плотней залез.

Большими лапами ступая,
Тигр обошел вокруг сосны,
Из снега киску вынимая,
Не чувствовал в себе вины.

Из далека его унюхал,
Чувствительный был тигра нос,
Он облизал котенку ухо,
Схватил за шкирку и унес,

Принес домой к себе в берлогу,
И обогрел, и накормил,
Покушал? Ну  и, слава богу,
Потом уж облизал-умыл.

Котенок сытый и довольный,
Весь разомлел и вдруг заснул,
Вцепившись в лапу тигра больно,
Во сне он вспоминал весну.

Шло время, наш котенок вырос,
Тигр его разуму учил,
И вот тогда, вам и не снилось,
Свою награду получил.

Котенок превратился в пуму,
Лоснящаяся черным шерсть,
Имела гибкую фигуру,
И стала лучшей из невест.

Не устоять тут даже тигру,
Влюбился, что и говорить,
Такую черную Багиру,
Да, невозможно не любить

Была семья у них большая,
Котята бегали толпой,
Багира детям не мешая,
Гуляла с тигром под луной.

Был долог век и  долго счастье,
Рассказывать про это лень,
Не знали горя и ненастья,
И умерли в один же день.

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Он рос без мамы и без папы,
> Сиротка бедненький, один,
> И мерзли худенькие ноги,
> Когда по снегу он ходил.


:frown: Бедный котёнок.:smile: 
Умница! :Oj:   :flower:

----------


## bobsan

Ах извини мне надобно учиться,
Уроки делать лекции учить,
Ну что же милая мне надо извиниться,
Теперь я это не могу забыть.

Тебе шестнадцать, учишь ты уроки,
Ему все двадцать, дембель позади,
Тебя он любит, так что ангел в шоке,
А сердце так и рвется из груди.

Давай и будем жить совместно,
Уроки помогу тебе учить,
Ну что ты милый это неуместно,
Давай с тобой по-прежнему дружить.

Сегодня не могу, и завтра тоже,
Потом экзамен,  а за ним зачет,
А после лекции, их пропускать не гоже,
И вот уже проходит целый год.

И были встречи, были разговоры,
Но выяснить ни что не удалось,
Прошла любовь завяли помидоры,
Так лето красное мгновенно пронеслось.

Щеки его тихонечко коснулась,
В круговороте важных дел своих,
Она ушла и больше не вернулась,
Забыть его, встречать любовь других.

А он с тех пор все ходит будто в шоке,
Всё вспоминает и ночей не спит,
А если кто расскажет про уроки,
Душа его по-новому болит.

----------


## dAnte

*bobsan*,
Ох хорош Бобсан стихами,
Хоть не Пушкин, но поэт!
Видимо всем Александрам,
Суждено стихи писать!!!

----------


## Татьянка

*bobsan*,



> А он с тех пор все ходит будто в шоке,
> Всё вспоминает и ночей не спит,
> А если кто расскажет про уроки,
> Душа его по-новому болит.


 :Ok:   :flower:  Последнее класс!!! Да, всё класс!!!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Сегодня не могу, и завтра тоже,
> Потом экзамен,  а за ним зачет,
> А после лекции, их пропускать не гоже,
> И вот уже проходит целый год.


 :Aga:  :rolleyes: :wink:  :Ok:   :Oj:   :flower:

----------


## syroega_sv

> И мерзли худенькие ноги,
> Когда по снегу он ходил.


 У котов лапы. Стих хороший :Ok:

----------


## bobsan

> У котов лапы.


это же метафора!!!!!
такой большой, а не понимаешь....

----------


## bobsan

что-то не пишет ни кто,:frown: 
видимо темку пора закрывать....

----------


## bobsan

ну на последок пару приколов...

с утра сегодня, уж такая благодать,
вот наступила осень твою мать.
и изморось, такая лепота,
наш дворник запалил костер вот красота.


а листопад все сыпет, не пройти,
как и жуку в наш муравейник не войти.
вот так бы молодость свою вернуть хоть раз,
и сесть бы мне за парту в первый класс...

но нет, передомной консервы на столе,
в руках гитара, водка в стаканЕ.
расположусь я на газетке, ВОТ,
на красоту такую забиваю болт

====================================

да, новое


зебра


Жизнь наша – зебра, точно это знаю,
Сегодня плохо, завтра лучше будет,
Пусть головой я это понимаю,
Никто меня за это не осудит.

Ведь я надеюсь, я живу надеждой,
Что черная полоска вдруг пройдет,
Что вот оно все станет так как было,
Но зебра расслабляться не дает.

Сильнее жизнь напоминает зебру мне,
Полоска черная , полоска белая и …оп-па,
Все исчезает словно в страшном сне,
Полоски кончились и наступает… ЖОПА!!!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> и …оп-па,
> Все исчезает словно в страшном сне,
> Полоски кончились и наступает… ЖОПА!!!


 :Vah:   :Vah:   :Vah:  Я падцтоооооооооллллллллллл!!!!!!!!!!
Представила себе зебру, которую общупывает руками, слепой.....идёт, идёт, идёт...и оп -паааааааа, а тут уже и ЖОПА!!!!!!!! :Vah: 

Классный стих!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rolleyes:  :Aga:   :Ok:   :flower:

----------


## bobsan

ну еще серьёзное.....

бей в голлову , братан, сильнее бей с размаху,
не думай что не сможеш устоять
не понял русских слов, эх дал он маху,
бей в голову, эх бога , душу, мать.

когда ж не сможеш ты держать рукИ,
кулак не сможеш сжать и обессилишь,
оскалив желтые свои клыки,
кусай за горло это ты осилишь.

какой бы не была твоя победа,
сквозь сопли, слезы, кровь и боль утрат,
не слушай христианского завета,
бей в голову, пусть тварь дрожит, бей брат.

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> какой бы не была твоя победа,
> сквозь сопли, слезы, кровь и боль утрат,
> не слушай христианского завета,
> бей в голову, пусть тварь дрожит, бей брат.


Больно! Но, круто!!!!!!!! :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:

----------


## PAN

> видимо темку пора закрывать....


Я тебе закрою, блин...:mad:  Ну ка, живо за стол - новые шедевры рожать....




> Сильнее жизнь напоминает зебру мне,
> Полоска черная , полоска белая и …оп-па,
> Все исчезает словно в страшном сне,
> Полоски кончились и наступает… ЖОПА!!!


Саша... Это сильно.... 
Эх... Куда жизнь катиться: Был Рыцать-романтик, стал Воин-философ....

----------


## bobsan

Что может лучше быть,
Чем вовремя расстаться,
И про любовь забыть,
И больше не встречаться.

Не видеть этих глаз ,
Не слышать голос звонкий,
В толпе увидеть вас,
И не бежать  вдогонку.

Зачем же надо ждать,
Когда случится ссора,
Когда вскипит вражда,
Из мелкого раздора.

Не лучше ль невзначай,
В разгар любовной муки,
Сказать ну все прощай,
И не скучать в разлуке.

----------


## bobsan

Я КАК МАЯКОВСКИЙ НЕ НАДО СЛОВ
ПРИНЯЛ СТО ГРАММ И БУДЬ  ЗДОРОВ

ПРИНЯЛ ДВЕСТИ ЭХ ХОРОШО
НУ НАЛИВАЙ СКОРЕЕ ЕШО

КОГДА Я С РАЗМАХУ ТРИСТА ПРИМУ
МОГУ НАПИСАТЬ КАК ТУРГЕНЕВ МУ-МУ

ЧЕТЫРЕСТА БРАТЦЫ МНЕ НЕ НАЛИВАТЬ
МОГУ КОГО ХОЧЕШЬ ПОДАЛЬШЕ ПОСЛАТЬ

НО ЕСЛИ Я ВЫПЬЮ ПЯТЬ СОТЕН ГРАММ
МОГУ КОМУ ХОЧЕШЬ ДАТЬ ПО МОРДАМ

ТАК ВОТ  ДРУЗЬЯ, ЧТОБЫ НЕ ПОСТРАДАТЬ
ЛУЧШЕ МНЕ ВОДКИ НЕ НАЛИВАТЬ

----------


## bobsan

Глаза у любимой  моей,
Как два озера горных,
Но в реальности жизни своей,
Вижу два глаза иссиня черных.

У нее белокурые кудри ,
По плечам, будто шелк разметались,
Кто же мозг мне так сильно запудрил,
Они черные, белым казались.

Ее ноги длинны и красивы, 
Мне плевать, что в грязи покалено,
И характер дурной и спесивый,
И плевать на её мне измены,

Все стерплю, закушу комом в горле,
Проглочу эту сладкую муку,
И назло всем, всегда буду в норме,
Пережить, чтоб с тобою разлуку.

----------


## bobsan

чего ищу ? чего я потерял?
зачем мне эта головная боль?
таких как ты я раньше не встречал,
но выбрал странную себе я роль.


Ну, наконец-то выпал новый снег,
Пушистый, новогодний, красота,
Надену лыжи, совершу побег,
Ведь от себя бегу я неспроста.

Бегу я от себя и от тебя, 
От света белого, от мира суеты,
Но не смогу сбежать любовь моя,
И это, знаю, понимаешь ты.

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Бегу я от себя и от тебя, 
> От света белого, от мира суеты,
> Но не смогу сбежать любовь моя,
> И это, знаю, понимаешь ты.


:rolleyes: :rolleyes: :rolleyes:

----------


## syroega_sv

*bobsan*,
 Саня!Какой нафиг закрывать темку!Пиши давай ещё.
Про зебру просто супер. :Ok:   :Pivo:

----------


## PAN

> ЛУЧШЕ МНЕ ВОДКИ НЕ НАЛИВАТЬ


Уговорил... Буду ограничивать тебя на трёх сотнях.... :Pivo:   :Pivo:   :Pivo:  ...:biggrin:

----------


## Котёнок Джу

Не ругай меня, хоть знаю, что обидела,
Не держи на сердце зло.
Я таких, как ты, ещё не видела,
Таких, с душой прозрачной, как стекло.

Я ушла без слов. Исчезла быстро...
Почему не стала душу теребить?
Потому что огненная искра
Может в миг разжечь костёр... Убить...

Ты прости за боль, за неведенье,
Ты прости за странную игру.
Я к тебе являюсь в сновиденьях..
Я ушла, чтоб не навлечь беду.


Сань, у тебя прекрасные стихи, не останавливайся, пиши всегда. Ты - поэт по призванию, поверь. Молодчина. А это мое стихотворение, мой подарок тебе. Дружище?

----------


## bobsan

*Звёздочка*,
*syroega_sv*,
*PAN*,
 спасибо друзья , хоть кто то польстил!!!!

----------


## bobsan

*Котёнок Джу*,
 спасибо за подарок!
я тронут!!!!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> спасибо друзья , хоть кто то польстил!!!!


А кто тебе льстил? Покажи)))
За красивые стихи, слова благодарности ( это не лесть), тем более, знаю каждый стих, когда и как был написан. Так что, пиши, не ленись:wink: :rolleyes:  :Ok:

----------


## PAN

> знаю каждый стих, когда и как был написан.


Саша... Таня.... Вышенаписанные слова наводят на мысли....:eek: 

Так вот кто Музой был для Саши....:rolleyes:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Так вот кто Музой был для Саши...


 :Vah:  :rolleyes: Не знаю!....... :Oj:

----------


## bobsan

> Уговорил... Буду ограничивать тебя на трёх сотнях....


Паша думаешь еще адна му-му кому то нужна?

----------


## PAN

Саша.... Пусть она будет, эта Му-ма.... Кому от этого хуже будет....:biggrin: 
 Главное - это по ошибке тебе 400 не налить...., потому как



> ЧЕТЫРЕСТА БРАТЦЫ МНЕ НЕ НАЛИВАТЬ
> МОГУ КОГО ХОЧЕШЬ ПОДАЛЬШЕ ПОСЛАТЬ


А дальше ишшо хужее....:rolleyes:

----------


## Мойсей

*bobsan*,
 :biggrin:  :Ok:  Муза у тебя хорошая?:biggrin:

----------


## bobsan

все кто плохо учится в германии на адвоката, приезжает в россию и устраивается на работу в милицию...садо-музой! :Vah:

----------


## PAN

> все кто плохо учится в германии на адвоката


Ты ещё потребуй у неё зачётку на проверку.....:biggrin:

----------


## syroega_sv

> все кто плохо учится в германии на адвоката, приезжает в россию и устраивается на работу в милицию...садо-музой!


:biggrin: :Ok:

----------


## vitaly10

Ну Саня...ну орёл!!! Маладэц, слущай! :Ok:

----------


## PAN

> Ну Саня...ну орёл!!! Маладэц, слущай!


Погоди, он у нас скоро сборник выпустит в печать...:wink: Только ты его там проконтролируй, чтобы гонорар сразу не пропивал - мы ради такого случая приедем....:biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> все кто плохо учится в германии на адвоката, приезжает в россию и устраивается на работу в милицию...садо-музой!


 :Vah:   :Vah:   :Vah:   :Ha:   :Aga:  
"чукча":tongue: 



> Ты ещё потребуй у неё зачётку на проверку.....


Паш, что он с успехом и делает, каждый день...
Как только хорошую оценку видит,  - стих дарит.
Терь ты понимаешь, почему так редко выставляется?:biggrin: kuku

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> чтобы гонорар сразу не пропивал - мы ради такого случая приедем....


ЭЭЭЭЭЭЭйййй!!!!!!!! :Vah:   :Vah:  
Гоннорар уже поделен))))))) На него новые вспомогательные весЧи для МузЫ купятся.... Например такие)))) :Ha:  kuku

----------


## bobsan

Каждый может обидеть поэта,
И я на вас не в обиде за это,
А ну веселее, давайте- давайте,
В очередь встаньте и бейте – пинайте,
Ну-ка смелее крепче , да ну же,
Еще повозите мордой по луже,
Бейте в лицо, открутите мне уши,
Только прошу : вы не рвите мне душу,
Боли душевной, терпеть не умею,
Очень страдаю и сильно болею.

----------


## bobsan

> Маладэц, слущай


стараюсь все для вас

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Только прошу : вы не рвите мне душу,
> Боли душевной, терпеть не умею,
> Очень страдаю и сильно болею.


Умница!!!!!!! :Aga:   :Oj:   :flower:  
И всё таки, чувствую я отголоски того...не спрашивай почему, сама не знаю........
А может это обострённое чувство вины?:frown:

----------


## dAnte

*bobsan*,
Вот читаю и который раз убеждаюсь, что хорошие у тебя стихи! Простые и глубокие! Продолжай Сашка в том же духе!

----------


## Татьянка

> Вот читаю и который раз убеждаюсь, что хорошие у тебя стихи! Простые и глубокие! Продолжай Сашка в том же духе!


 :Aga:   :Aga:   :Aga:   Всё правильно сказал!!! Даже и прибавить нечего...

----------


## PAN

Сашка... :Pivo:   :Pivo:   :Pivo:

----------


## dAnte

*PAN*,
а ты не отлынивай! бегом марш стихи писать!

----------


## bobsan

ДАВНО НЕ ВЫКЛАДЫВАЛСЯ....
ДА И НЕ ЗАХОДИТ НИ КТО...
НУ ВОТ РЕШИЛ ВЫЛОЖИТЬ.
ИЗ СТАРЕНЬКОГО:


хотел бы я слагать стихи,трехстопным ямбом, 
что б получались разные они,
как альфа и омега, пси и лямбду,
учили в школе их ученики.

мои стихи читая, ПАН заплакал,
а Звездочка сказала нетая,
и Умка подтвердил, и с ним Любаня,
ты очень крут, ты так-же крут как я.

а после возгордившись и зазнавшись,
на пятистопный ямб я перешел,
и над собою лихо приподнявшись,
крутейшую я рифму вдруг нашел.

и Пан и Умка, Джуди и Любаня,
весь Форум дружно, вместе как один,
и Нотя, Звездочка и Ромчик и Виталя,
Сказали-"ай да БОбсан, ай да сукин сын"!

----------


## bobsan

А музы нет, исчезла, испарилась,
И не идет, хоть как ее зову,
Возможно, что она мне лишь приснилась,
Но был прекрасен сон мой наяву…

И стол и свечи, тортик и коньяк,
Как в той известной песне у Володи,
Ее позвал, чтоб не попасть впросак,
Все по рецепту приготовил вроде.

Но что такое, не идет она,
Возможно угощенье не по нраву,
И к угощению бутылочку вина,
Добавил дорогого, не отраву.

И вот звонок , я открываю дверь,
И на пороге муза? Нет соседка,
И муза не придет уже теперь ,
У сакуры отломанная ветка.

Торт съеден, выпито прекрасное вино,
Она в постели нежно потянулась,
Я с грустью посмотрел в свое окно,
Через стекло мне муза улыбнулась.

Не уходи постой, ждал тебя одну,
Но след простыл, исчезло вдохновенье,
От злости проклинаю сам себя,
Осталась только часть стихотворенья.

Прогнал соседку, жизнь мне не мила,
Из пальца рифму высосал напрасно,
О муза ты прекрасней всех была,
Остановись мгновенье: - ты прекрасна!!

----------


## dAnte

> ДАВНО НЕ ВЫКЛАДЫВАЛСЯ....
> ДА И НЕ ЗАХОДИТ НИ КТО...


Знаешь старик, у меня такая же фигня! Мне кажется, что наши темы не для флуда! И читают их только те, кто бывает в этом разделе! Поэтому и мало ответов! А так строчить стихи как это делает Танюшка "Звездочка" Или Джу мы не умеем. Ведь посмотри из 442 сообщений в Таниной теме, наверное около 350 - это ее стихи!!!! У нас просто пропорции другие!))))) 
Не унывай брат! У тебя стихи просто офигенные! *И осмысленные....*
_(И это не значит что у других стремные и ни о чем!)_

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> ДАВНО НЕ ВЫКЛАДЫВАЛСЯ....
> ДА И НЕ ЗАХОДИТ НИ КТО...
> НУ ВОТ РЕШИЛ ВЫЛОЖИТЬ.
> ИЗ СТАРЕНЬКОГО:


Я тебе всегда говорила,..... читают твои стихи, просто не отписываются.
Посмотри у меня... там почти одни мои стихи. Но ведь ни ты, ни я, не выставляем для отписок. Главное читают, и кому-то нравится.
Стихи у тебя супер!:rolleyes:  :Ok:  




> А музы нет, исчезла, испарилась,
> И не идет, хоть как ее зову,
> Возможно, что она мне лишь приснилась,
> Но был прекрасен сон мой наяву…


Ну что за бунт на корабля? Стоило отвернуться.... уже отлыниваешь от работы.... Писать надо, а не звать... МУЗА приходит, когда начинаешь писать :Aga:  :biggrin: 




> А так строчить стихи как это делает Танюшка "Звездочка" Или Джу мы не умеем.


Русланчик! Ну не виновата я, что они сами пишутся))))))
Было время, ( до форума), 2 года ни одной строчки не написала.:tongue: 




> У тебя стихи просто офигенные! И осмысленные....


И я о том же!!!!! :Aga:  Стихи :Ok:

----------


## syroega_sv

*bobsan*,
 Саня, ты стихи почаще выкладывай и народ потянется. :Aga:  

Чего заходить если дома никого нет.:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

*bobsan*,


Я всегда здесь....:wink:

----------


## bobsan

да друзья мои!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
вы всегда со мной!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
и это уже само по себе греет!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Света Х

> А музы нет, исчезла, испарилась,
> И не идет, хоть как ее зову,
> Возможно, что она мне лишь приснилась,
> Но был прекрасен сон мой наяву…


Такое же ощущение, иногда, создаётся и у меня, когда начинает, что-то напрашиваться на рифму, но потом чувствуешь- увы, показалось :frown:

А в целом стих очень образный - понравился  :Ok:   :flower:

----------


## bobsan

*PAN*,

вот...... я не боюсь....


Нескромно забытый на стуле сюртук,
Мне ночь предвещал  не простую,
Цветы покупать было мне не досуг,
Корзину купил. По фен-Шую.

Была ты со мной, неделима моя,
На живопись в пору бы мне вдохновляться,
Роса и водичка взбодрили меня,
Дуэль с твоим мужем должна состояться….

----------


## PAN

> Дуэль с твоим мужем должна состояться….



Дантес, однако.... :Ha:  .....:biggrin:

----------


## dAnte

> Дантес, однако....


Ну я же не зря переживаю и про его дальних родственников говорю!

----------


## Татьянка

> Нескромно забытый на стуле сюртук,
> Мне ночь предвещал не простую,
> Цветы покупать было мне не досуг,
> Корзину купил. По фен-Шую.


:biggrin:  :Ok:   По фен-шую!!! Прикольно!!! 
:rolleyes:  Ждус... продолжения истории...про дуэльс... :Aga:

----------


## bobsan

> Ждус... продолжения истории...про дуэльс...



вот пожалуйста!



Дуэль с твоим мужем должна состояться,
Не знаю же право чего мне бояться,
Я молод, я храбр, силен и отважен,
А возраст соперника так ли уж важен?

Пусть выбор оружия делает он,
В любом поединке как лев я силен,
Я знаю, как только его победю,
Так сразу в свой замок тебя уведю.

Как правильно это мне есть говорить?
Его мне придется тот час победить
Я знаю, как только его побежу,
Так сразу тебя я в постель уложу.

Как я откровенен, что аж пошловат,
Но мощи во мне 150 мегаватт,
Хватит и мужу в башку настучать,
Ну и тебе от меня не сбежать.

----------


## PAN

:Ok:  .......:biggrin:

----------


## bobsan

и вот последнее.

Горит костер и пламя лижет ветки,
В глухой ночи он грустен одинок,
Пишу стихи на краешке салфетки,
И лучшего я выдумать не смог.

Пишу о жизни, о любви, о счастье,
О том, как без тебя я одинок,
О том, как я страдал и жил в ненастьи,
И лучшего я выдумать не смог.

Уходишь ты, и я впадаю в ярость,
Я в панике я жутко занемог,
Чтоб удержать тебя давлю на жалость,
И лучшего я выдумать не смог.

Вернулась ты, от счастья умираю,
К тебе на встречу мчусь я со всех ног,
В огне желания с тобой сгораю,
И лучшего я выдумать не смог.

----------


## PAN

> и вот последнее.



Пилоты не говорят "последний", говорят - КРАЙНИЙ....:rolleyes: 

Саша, ты меня так не пугай... Ишь ты, удумал.... "последний", говорит...:mad: 
Побъю.... :Ha:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Как я откровенен, что аж пошловат,
> Но мощи во мне 150 мегаватт,
> Хватит и мужу в башку настучать,
> Ну и тебе от меня не сбежать.


:biggrin: :rolleyes:  :Ok:  



> Вернулась ты, от счастья умираю,
> К тебе на встречу мчусь я со всех ног,
> В огне желания с тобой сгораю,
> И лучшего я выдумать не смог.


Не думаю, что тут нужен кометар... :Oj:   :flower:  :rolleyes: 



> Саша, ты меня так не пугай... Ишь ты, удумал.... "последний", говорит... 
> Побъю....


Пашуль, кто сказал " Последний"?:biggrin: 
Нееее, не будет последний:rolleyes:  Я знаю, у него уже заготовка классная есть :Aga:

----------


## PAN

> Я знаю, у него уже заготовка классная есть



Вот блин, слесари пятого разряду...:mad: Хорошо хоть заготовки качественные используют....:biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Вот блин, слесари пятого разряду... Хорошо хоть заготовки качественные используют....


:biggrin:  :Aga:   Не говори! Начал, и никак не закончит:biggrin:

----------


## dAnte

> у него уже заготовка классная есть


т.е. че вскоре ждать шедевр?

----------


## bobsan

> Вот блин, слесари пятого разряду... Хорошо хоть заготовки качественные используют....


этой заготовке уже 150 лет  так что не дождетесь....

----------


## Татьянка

> этой заготовке уже 150 лет так что не дождетесь....


:mad: :mad: :mad:

----------


## bobsan

> Начал, и никак не закончит



ТАК!!! 
ОТКУДА ЗНАЕШЬ???
КТО СДАЛ???

----------


## Татьянка

> ТАК!!! 
> ОТКУДА ЗНАЕШЬ???
> КТО СДАЛ???


:biggrin: Доброжелатели всегда найдутся!!!

----------


## PAN

*bobsan*,
 Саня... В кого целишся???? В тёщу????...:eek:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> ТАК!!! 
> ОТКУДА ЗНАЕШЬ???
> КТО СДАЛ???


 :Ha:  Не скажу, а то ты его застрелишь :Vah:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> т.е. че вскоре ждать шедевр?


Ой Русланчик! Ещё какой шедевр :Aga:  :biggrin: 



> этой заготовке уже 150 лет  так что не дождетесь....


 :Ha:  Сказать сколько ей?...
Не, промолчу.а то ещё 2 недели буш дописывать :Vah:

----------


## dAnte

> Ой Русланчик! Ещё какой шедевр


Не уж то затмит родственников?

----------


## bobsan

не ребята, Танюшка все преувеличивает......
там фигня получилась и я все выкинул...

----------


## Татьянка

> там фигня получилась и я все выкинул...


:mad: ...ща я как возьму автомат!!!!

----------


## PAN

> ща я как возьму автомат!!!!



А я розги.....:mad: Солёные, калиброванные - 6-ой номер... для ленивых взрослых мальчиков.... :Ha:

----------


## dAnte

*bobsan*,
а у меня ты давно на прицеле! поэтому не шутите с нами мальчик Бобби!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> не ребята, Танюшка все преувеличивает......
> там фигня получилась и я все выкинул...


Таааааааааааак!!!!! Прежде, чем тебя тут из аФтАмАта расстреляют...я сама с тобой разберусь :Aga:   :Vah:  
Если за 2 дня не выложишь...сама выложу, то что уже есть. :Aga:   :Ha:  
А потом посмотрим, какая там "фигня":tongue: :biggrin:

----------


## bobsan

> Если за 2 дня не выложишь...


я с террористами и шантажистами переговоры не веду,
у меня прадедушка еврей, а в Израиле с этим все знают , строго!!!

----------


## Татьянка

> я с террористами и шантажистами переговоры не веду,


:mad: ...енто кто ещё и шантажист? Интрига, батенька!!! :Aga:

----------


## PAN

> у меня прадедушка еврей, а в Израиле с этим все знают , строго!!!



А у меня прадедушка татарин, а им, как известно, всё по барабану.....:tongue: .....:biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> я с террористами и шантажистами переговоры не веду,
> у меня прадедушка еврей, а в Израиле с этим все знают , строго!!!


 :Vah:   :Vah:   :Vah:  
А может у меня в крови что-то от Адольфа? :Ha:  
Не боиссИ???????:biggrin:  Дописывай стих. Я тожА не торгуюсь :Ha:

----------


## syroega_sv

> Если за 2 дня не выложишь...сама выложу, то что уже есть.  
> А потом посмотрим, какая там "фигня"


   2 дня прошло! Где стих?

----------


## bobsan

*syroega_sv*,
 Срега , ну ты как всегда.....
все уже забыли и тут ты......

----------


## PAN

> все уже забыли



 :Ha:  ....

----------


## Татьянка

> все уже забыли и тут ты......


:mad: ...ага, счас....разгубанился....
Требуем поэзию в студию!!!! :Aga:  :cool:

----------


## dAnte

*bobsan*,
так, я смотрю забывчавый у нас только один молодец! где стихи?

----------


## PAN

> где стихи?



Ну всё , Саня.... Обложили тебя, как волка.... :Vah:  

Теперь легче написать чем отказаться.... :Ha:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> 2 дня прошло! Где стих?


Сейчас будет, но, только моя версия... дописанная.:frown: :rolleyes: 




> syroega_sv,
>  Срега , ну ты как всегда.....
> все уже забыли и тут ты......


Ничего невозможно забыть. Я честно ждала, но...... ты так и не докончил.
Вот то, что мне взбрело в голову.:frown: :rolleyes: 

Первые два четверостишия Bobsan (a) :Ha:  

Хочу общения с тобой,
Хотя бы пару слов в неделю,
Чтоб прозвучал вопрос немой,
О том о чем сказать не смею,

Сказать как я хочу тебя,
Обнять , держать не отпуская,
Сказать и не жалеть себя….
Все это лишь мечта пустая

Хоть понимаю - это блажь
Но всё равно о ней мечтаю
С тобой бы встретиться хоть раз.
Как сделать всё, - пока не знаю.

Как часто я тебя ласкал,
Так крепко, к сердцу прижимая.
И губы страстные искал,
Бег стрелок властно замедляя.

Бродил с тобою под луной.
Обняв рукою осторожно.
И наблюдал падение звёзд...
Как в это всё поверить можно!

Но это лишь мечты мои.
С тобою быть на этом свете.
И что б исполнились они.
Я всё отдам, - за то, в ответе!

10.06.2007

----------


## Звездочка-Т

:redface: Ну всё! Теперь меня застрелють.. :Ha:

----------


## Татьянка

> Ну всё! Теперь меня застрелють..


 :Vah:  танюха!!!! молодца!!!! пусть обзавидуется....:tongue: :biggrin:

----------


## bobsan

.........,

Ну а сегодня что и говорить,
Подарок я приму без сожаленья,
И вены на бровях попробую я вскрыть,
Я ненавижу этот день роженья.

----------


## bobsan

вот что у меня есть...

почти моё



он
уж полночь близиться а германа все нет!!!
и не ответа не привета....

она 
Где герман шляется?
Кто даст мне тут ответ?

он 
ответа нет....
но есть один привет...

она 
Его приму я  срадостью сейчас


он
скажите поскорей который час?

она 
Пробило ровно 8, только счас))))))))))))

он
о господи такой вот мезальянс...

он
но что поделать, уж пробило 10

она 
И до сих пор ждала сегодня вас

он
простите же меня ведь я не пи....рас...

она
=-OОй, что вы, что вы говорите?
Такое ведь не думала о вас)))))))))

он
хотя могу немного начудесить...

она
Да то умею круто я сама
Так начудесю - в решете не унесёте
Не верите? Не верю я сама

он
о господи , да что же вы несете?

она 
Что начудесить тоже я смогу

он
да не останусь с вами я в долгу

она 
Однажды в этом убедились самии
Но чесно слово -  больше не будУ

он
забыли мы тот выпад с чудесами...

она 
Давно уж пролетело мимо нас

он
давайте сменим тему разговора...

вовик 

Да вон уже беремена она!
На аватарку поцмотрите!
Посипались давно из жибота
Малые звёздные прожители. :)

он
беременность поверьте это круто...

она 
меня он спрповоцировал на это,

не думала об этом до сих пор

он
что ж получил конкретный я отпор.

она 
да что вы сударь,как же можно?))

он
вы вырожаетесь конечно многосложно...

она 
Отнюдь, любезный... где же тут отпор?
На это делаю особенный упор

он 
"любезный" господи, какой высокий стиль,

я сразу таю будто бы конфета

она 
Вы сами сударь этого желали
Иль снова не попала я
Где ваши мыслли пробежали?

ммммммммммм
конфета в шоколаде
с названием "он"
её бы мне сейчас вы дали.......

----------


## PAN

Саша.... Ты прям Пушкин.... :Vah:   Не....:rolleyes:  ШЕСПИР.... :Aga:

----------


## PAN

Не подумай плохого.... Мне на самом деле понравилось.... :Ok:

----------


## bobsan

*PAN*,
 не подумай плохого,




> почти моё


моего там только половина

----------


## PAN

> моего там только половина


Тогда скажу так:

Саш.. Бобс... молоде... :Ok:  Замеч... сти.... напи... :Aga:  Мне оч... понра....:rolleyes:....:biggrin:

----------


## bobsan

> Саш.. Бобс... молоде... Замеч... сти.... напи... Мне оч... понра........
> __________________



ржунимагу
 ой классс!!!!
ну повеселил на старости лет!!!

----------


## bobsan

Писать стихи я перестану,
Видать мне не под силу это,
По раньше утром тихо встану,
И сочиню на «смерть поэта».

Не вздернусь, даже не мечтайте,
Не вскрою вены на бровях,
Меня хоть редко вспоминайте,
Лишь тихим  нежным словом:- ах.

Пропал поэт, дурак, мечтатель,
Хотя… чего он написал?
Так. Старых рифм изобретатель,
Перо потрогал и пропал.

----------


## PAN

Опять отлынивать задумал????.....:mad: Смотри - мне до Балашихи часов шесть-семь на машине.... :Ha:   Если сейчас же не пообещаешь "песать есчо" - к утру приеду и самолично выпорю на центральной площади....:cool:  В назидание остальным ленивым поэтам....:biggrin:

----------


## dAnte

*PAN*,



> В назидание остальным ленивым поэтам....


Себя тож пароть будешь? Когда последний раз перо в руки брал?

----------


## PAN

> Себя тож пароть будешь?


Дык яж не паэт....:biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> моего там только половина


Ой! Наш диалог в аське!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Я сразу даже не узнала, а ты сохранил. Как-то всё спонтанно началось в тот раз, а виной тому всего навсего самая первая фраза твоя:rolleyes:  "а германа всё нет":biggrin: .
Ну, а потом "Остапа" понесло. Интересно читать старые вещи.:rolleyes:  :Ok:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Пропал поэт, дурак, мечтатель,
> Хотя… чего он написал?
> Так. Старых рифм изобретатель,
> Перо потрогал и пропал.


Вот так всегда! Чуть что, грозишься.
Что больше не увидим мы,
Твои прекрасные псалм*ы*. :Tu:  
А ты назло - садись ка в кресло.
Без остановки нам пиши.:rolleyes:

----------


## dAnte

> Дык яж не паэт....


Ты это кому расскаживаешь? Кобута бы мы не читали))

----------


## dAnte

*bobsan*,
поэт устал писать
рифма не лезет в строки.
его стихи читать
не любят больше боги
и муза не идет
она давно забыла
о том, что поэ ждет,
о том что раньше было!
что пару лет назад
за ее вдохновенье,
поэт мог все отдать,
чтобы создать творенье!

----------


## Татьянка

> Писать стихи я перестану,
> Видать мне не под силу это,
> По раньше утром тихо встану,
> И сочиню на «смерть поэта».
> 
> Не вздернусь, даже не мечтайте,
> Не вскрою вены на бровях,
> Меня хоть редко вспоминайте,
> Лишь тихим нежным словом:- ах.
> ...


:eek: :mad:  :Tu:  Енто что? Как на это реагировать? Признание? Если, ДА!!!! То я тоже приеду и убью!!! Скоро в Клину буду, а мне там ой, как близко!!!! :Ha:  :tongue:  
А в целом , стихотворение мне очень понравилось, но смысл, который заложен....откровенно напряг!!!! :Tu:

----------


## bobsan

*Татьянка*,
 не пугайся , все в норме.




> я тоже приеду


так это.......
всегда рады!
уже поляну накрываем!

----------


## bobsan

Да сколько нах….. можно издеваться,
Да что я бл….ть вам мальчик для битья,
Вчера на час не можем мы расстаться, 
Сегодня  извини я не твоя.

А завтра начинается все с нова,
Прости, забудь, была я не права,
И кто из нас , простите Казанова?
И для кого все это лишь игра?

И кто теперь без ручки чемоданчик,
Что, бросить жалко, а нести не в мочь,
Я понимаю все, давно не мальчик,
И эту боль сумею превозмочь.

Да ты права, на что еще я годен,
Что я тебе сегодня предложу,
Безроден, беспороден, не свободен,
Ну что ж иди тебя я не держу.

Счастливого пути, вперед и с богом,
Я вижу, что тебя не удержать,
Я как баран упрусь в ворота рогом,
Когда вернешься, здесь я буду ждать.

----------


## PAN

Саня - браво.... :Ok:  

Слова не мальчика, но мужа....

----------


## dAnte

*bobsan*,
отменный стих! прочитал подруге. прослезилась...

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Счастливого пути, вперед и с богом,
> Я вижу, что тебя не удержать,
> Я как баран упрусь в ворота рогом,
> Когда вернешься, здесь я буду ждать.


Я была права.... ты начинаешь писать в экстремальной ситуации.

Не согласна с содержанием, но стих обалденный!!!!! :flower:  

Мой текст немного изменён с первоначальным вариантом. Но...

Ты слишком часто оставлял меня одну.
Но, я тебя поверь, за это не виню.
Ведь жизнь уже сама распорядилась.
Хоть как бы я сейчас тут не храбрилась.

Нас развели поднятые мосты.
И оказалась я уже совсем не там где ты.
Вот, и пытаюсь в этот миг хоть как понять,
Как же сумели мы, друг - друга потерять.

Я знаю, ты ни в чём не виноват.
Дела, работа, ну и я тут не в попад.
Пыталась, как могла, я сохранить покой.
Но,с каждым днём, ты отдалялся, стал другой.

Когда-то мне всё это надоело.
И незаметно я, нашла другое дело.
Себя работой до упора загрузила.
Не плакала, поверь, и не скулила.

Спасибо что ты был! За всё спасибо!
Была тобою ведь безумно я любима.
Я в памяти оставлю всё, как было.
Не буду лгать, - душа моя остыла.

15.06.2007

----------


## bobsan

*Звёздочка*,
 зря изменмла текст
первый мне больше нравился

----------


## bobsan

да вот еще из старого...

Иду по улице, а снег в лицо мне сыпет,
Иду, не разбирая направленья,
Торт съеден, и коньяк уж выпит,
Но странное сегодня день рожденья.

Сидели мы с тобою тет-а-тет,
Вели беседу о любви, о счастье,
Достала ты коробочку конфет,
Он в сердце забралось уже ненастье.

И вот как снег на голову слова,
Прости, прощай законченно общенье,
Дописана у нас  с тобой глава,
Да странное сегодня день рожденья,

Все начиналось так же как у всех,
Тебе сказал, что я далек от чувства,
Любовь по телефону это ж смех,
Как все не настоящее искусство.

Встречались мы с тобою каждый день,
Я приходил, дарил стихотворенья,
И ждать меня, тебе было не лень,
Нет странное сегодня день рожденья.

Мне было больно, ты меня спасла,
Я веселил тебя , когда ты загрустила,
Со мною ты веселою была,
Мне хорошо с тобою вместе было.

Ну а сегодня что и говорить,
Подарок я приму без сожаленья,
Но на бровях несмею вены вскрыть,
Я ненавижу этот день роженья.

----------


## bobsan

и еще немного позитивчика....


склянки пробили, швартовы отдать,
в море отходим, по месту стоять,
якорь подняли. канаты гудят,
мачты прогнулись, и руки болят.
кончился шторм,и как буд-то бы штиль,
сели мы дружно , открыли бутыль,
трубку достали, пустили вокруг,
"братцы! пираты!"- услышали вдруг.
-на обордаж! -береги потроха!
-бей их ребята! -не бойтесь греха!
мы победили, но радости нет,
в этом бою был потоплен Корвет.
рея и мачта, трюм и штурвал,
здесь обрели свой последний причал.
долго мы плыли на досках и бес,
вдруг все увидели берега срез,
это надежда кричал капитан,
крик его словно на душу бальзам.
и мы доплыли, мы это смогли,
спирта боченок с собой волокли,
только на утро вокруг обойдя,
"остров пустой"-простонали друзья .
нет здесь еды , нет ни  леса ни гор,
лиш посреди не высокий бугор.
в голоде люди как звери жестоки,
рвали друг друга как дикие волки.

----------


## Татьянка

> не пугайся , все в норме.


:wink:  :Ok:  Слава богу!!!УРРРРяяяяяяяяя!!!!



> так это.......
> всегда рады!
> уже поляну накрываем!


:rolleyes: ......



> Да сколько нах….. можно издеваться,
> Да что я бл….ть вам мальчик для битья,
> Вчера на час не можем мы расстаться, 
> Сегодня извини я не твоя.


 :Vah:  А вот за это спасибо!!!! Мне очень понятно и близко!!! Со мной такая хрень происходит в последнее время!!!! И ничего поделать не могу... :Tu:   Очень, очень близко!!!! Спасибо, Саша, а за что....сама не знаю...но зацепило сильно, как про себя прочла... :Aga:

----------


## Татьянка

> в голоде люди как звери жестоки,
> рвали друг друга как дикие волки.


:eek: не хрена себе позитивчик...

Но в целом хочу сказать  :Ok:

----------


## syroega_sv

> Срега , ну ты как всегда.....
> все уже забыли и тут ты......


Зато сразу много стихов появилось хороших.
И вобще! Я к Татьяне обращался. :Aga:  

Саня ,пиши почаще.   :Pivo:   :Pivo:   :Pivo:

----------


## dAnte

*bobsan*,
от такого позитивчика, волосы даже на груди дыбом встают! ты так это не шути!
А вообще классное стишоктворение!

----------


## bobsan

ладно вот другой позитивчик.

мож больше понравится  ?

Ну вот и все, сказала мне прощай,
Забыты ласки, нежность и надежды,
Вернуться снова уж не обещай,
Тебя мне не увидеть без одежды.

Не встретимся, не скажешь мне привет,
Обняв тебя, я в воздух не подкину,
И не когда мне не увидеть нет, 
Как сперма будет течь тебе на спину.

Все кончено и в жизни смысла нет,
Никто не встретит и не приласкает,
Никто не сделает загадочный минет,
И коготками кожу не пронзает.

Никто к груди своей упругой не прижмет,
Не втянет поскорей под одеяло,
Никто руками нежно не сожмет, 
Мое  упругое и красное паяло.

Мне жаль, я не увижу после дел,
Как нежно потянувшись, будто кошка,
Как будто оказавшись не у дел,
Из под простынки вытянется ножка.

----------


## Татьянка

*bobsan*,
 :rolleyes:  :Vah:   :Ok:   :Aga:  
Очень интимненько...но мне тааааакккк понравилось....рррррррррр.... :Oj:

----------


## dAnte

*Татьянка*,
а ты к Сашке в Балашиху не хочешь? чем те не нормальный мужик?

*bobsan*,
Сашка, тут девушка хондрит, а ты стихи пишешь! а ну бегом марш в Тамбов!!!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Ну вот и все, сказала мне прощай,
> Забыты ласки, нежность и надежды,


Вместо коммента...... :Tu:  

Ты помнишь, как сказала я однажды,-
Что не смогу я от тебя уйти?
Пыталась, не один раз, даже дважды,
Но всё равно, - к тебе ведут пути.

Да что же это делается с нами?
Душа моя бунтует и кричит.
Когда мы вместе - прячусь за словами.
Лишь только врозь - вдруг сердце защемит.


Забыть мне ласки, нежность и надежды,
Наверное вовек не суждено.
А за окном бушует непогода.
И летний дождь стучит в моё окно.

А может быть совсем не дождик это?
Быть может это слёзы по тебе?
Сорваться может мне сейчас ракетой,
Да приземлиться рядом, на траве?

В том парке, где гуляешь ты с дочуркой.
Где белочку кормил всегда с руки.
Потом спешил домой,  послать мне фотки.
И подразнить, мол тут могла быть ты.

Ну почему огонь в груди пылает.
Ведь я сама покончила со всем.
А он горит, и тухнуть не желает.
Не оставляет ничего,он мне взамен.

"Всё кончено, и в жизни смысла нет"
Я не могу уйти, хоть как бы не хотела.
Я буду тенью, выбора мне нет.
Вонзаю коготки, в твоё разгорячённое я тело.

А что же дальше, что будет потом?
Любить, и умирать от расставания?
Кто даст сейчас один, простой, ответ?
Какой дурак придумал расстояния?

Бунтаркой я была, и ей осталась,
Хоть иногда с тобою соглашалась.
Мне просто выбора другого не осталось.
Я дверь закрыла, и тихонько попрощалась.

Прошу тебя, смени ты тот портрет.
Черты лица ты спрятал под забрало.
Я глаз твоих хочу увидеть блеск.
Эх, как же я тебя уже достала! :Tu:  

20.06.2006

----------


## dAnte

*Звёздочка*,
У меня шок!:eek:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Звёздочка,
> У меня шок!


 :Tu:  Сорри, больше не буду пугать.

----------


## PAN

Изверги.....:mad:  За что я вас всех и люблю.... :Oj:

----------


## Татьянка

> У меня шок!


:eek:  :Aga:  У меня тоже.... Теперь вообще не балды не пойму.....




> а ты к Сашке в Балашиху не хочешь? чем те не нормальный мужик?


:eek: .... я там была...но правда с Санечкой тогда ещё не была знакома... а теперь уже поздно, в этот город больше не поеду, простите, куча неприятных воспоминаний.... :Tu:  




> Сашка, тут девушка хондрит, а ты стихи пишешь! а ну бегом марш в Тамбов!!!


 :Vah:  Без меня, меня женили....................

----------


## syroega_sv

> я там была...но правда с Санечкой тогда ещё не была знакома... а теперь уже поздно, в этот город больше не поеду, простите, куча неприятных воспоминаний....


 Хороший город.Чем тебе не понравился? Не с теми людьми общалась :Aga:

----------


## Lili

:Ok:

----------


## Татьянка

> Чем тебе не понравился? Не с теми людьми общалась


 :Aga:   :Tu:    Именно так!!! Поэтому больше не ходок,( ещё надо будет туда ехать, у Вас там военные расположились, а полк в котором я числюсь на работе относится именно к этому "Корпусу", увольнятся приеду.....:rolleyes:  и опять не те люди... и снова сплошной негатив...:mad: :frown: )

----------


## syroega_sv

> Именно так!!! Поэтому больше не ходок,( ещё надо будет туда ехать, у Вас там военные расположились, а полк в котором я числюсь на работе относится именно к этому "Корпусу", увольнятся приеду..... и опять не те люди... и снова сплошной негатив...  )
> __________________


 Так тож военные!Ты с гражданскими  людьми общайся!   :Aga: Если военные не нравятся.:biggrin:

----------


## vitaly10

Улёт!!! :Aga:   :Ok:

----------


## bobsan

> Улёт!!! 
> __________________


не понял, кого?

----------


## vitaly10

> не понял, кого?


-Дарагой на тэбэ муха
-Не на тэбэ а на Вас
-На мнэ? Вай, вай... Какой быстрый муха.
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

*bobsan*,
Тааааааааааккккк!!!!!! И где новый стих??????:frown:

----------


## Котёнок Джу

Скажу "Прощай", смахну слезу,
К тебе вернуться не сумею,
С собой на Север увезу
Порыв любви, твоё смятенье.
Ты не ответишь ничего,
Ответить гордость не позволит.
Лишь передёрнется плечо,
Отпустишь ты меня на волю.
И я пойду в ночной простор,
Я оглянуться не посмею,
Ведь я не выдержу укор -
И не вернуться не сумею...

----------


## bobsan

> И не вернуться не сумею...


ух ты , какой стих!!!!!
круто!!! а у меня что-то  не пишется....

----------


## Настя

Здорово, молодец!

ждем-с в гости, желательно с отзывами

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> а у меня что-то  не пишется....


Ты сказал: 'Скоро будет' а я всё жду....
И с надеждой смотрю я на лист бумаги...
НЕписанья причину я не найду...
Ты зачем приспустил тут свои вдруг флаги?

Если хочешь - на помощь к тебе приду
И вселю вдохновенье, в твою я душу
Твои мысли настрою, покой верну
Вмиг, лентяйство твоё я сейчас разрушу.

Жду новый стих!!!!!!:mad:  :Ha:

----------


## Котёнок Джу

Ты задумчиво сел у окна
Смотришь в Небо "Ну где же ты муза?"
На плечо опустилась рука
Твоего малыша-карапуза
"Папа, папочка, я прошу
Напиши мне красивую сказку"
"Сказку на ночь? Ну напишу,
А ты ложись, закрывай свои глазки"
Ты задумчив, о чём написать?
Может быть о морях бескрайних?
Или может про белого мишку?
Иль про звёзды, что дарят нам тайны?
Напеваешь тихонько под нос
Ловишь музу, как птицу удачи
Вот бывает, то идей целый воз,
А то нет и никак тут иначе.
А малыш-карапуз крепко спит
Он увидел во сне свою сказку
Ну а папа у кровати сидит
Дарит сыну покой вместе с лаской

----------


## bobsan

*Котёнок Джу*,
 красиво!!!

----------


## PAN

*bobsan*,

Саня... И хде новые потуги????....:rolleyes:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

> bobsan,
> 
> Саня... И хде новые потуги????....


Сними, дружок, железное забрало 
И ослабь ты, наконец, подпруги.
Любви и секса не бывает мало-
С железным не рискуют быть подруги!!!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> С железным не рискуют быть подруги!!!


Ну не скажи - не соглашусь я тут с тобою
Сейчас тебе секерт я маленький открою
Ведь если друг надёжный у подруги
То, те подпруги, для *её* подруги :Aga:  :biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> bobsan,
> Тааааааааааккккк!!!!!! И где новый стих??????


Ещё раз спрашиваю:mad: :biggrin:

----------


## bobsan

Вот разошлись, подруги и подпруги…
Секреты пооткрыли все друг другу,
Испортились совсем мои потуги,
Пойду-ка поищу себе подругу.
Что бы смогла с таким как я железным,
Чтоб не боялась, вдруг я раздавлю,
И я тогда смогу быть ей полезным,
Ее стихами сразу завалю….

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Испортились совсем мои потуги,
> Пойду-ка поищу себе подругу.





> Что бы смогла с таким как я железным,
> Чтоб не боялась, вдруг я раздавлю,
> И я тогда смогу быть ей полезным,
> Ее стихами сразу завалю….


Ну вот, и я ударюсь в поиск друга...

Пока ещё мне рано ставить точку
Я не находка, и не недотрога
Похожа больше на порохою бочку
И вряд ли кто отважится на это
Как видно я останусь без ответа....

----------


## bobsan

Такие  стихотворцы здесь собрались,
Мне темку сделали всю в розовых тонах,
В стихах все весело здесь пообщались,
А  ну-ка все в общение в стихах

----------


## PAN

> А ну-ка все в общение в сти



Так их, Саня... :Ha:  

Дайте рыцарю сосредоточиться!!!....:mad: Щаззз он поднапряжется - и выдаст нам новую эротическую поему.... Например - "Железный гость".....:wink: ...:biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Дайте рыцарю сосредоточиться!!!.





> он поднапряжется - и выдаст нам новую эротическую поему.... Например - "Железный гость"..... ...


Железное забрало ведь пропало
Давно его я уж с него стянула
Лишь только левым глазом подмигнула
Оно взяло, зараза, сразу и упало... :Ha:  kuku

----------


## bobsan

> Дайте рыцарю сосредоточиться!!!.... Щаззз он поднапряжется - и выдаст нам новую эротическую поему.... Например - "Железный гость"..... ...



поэмы не получилось, вот экспромчик...

Железный гость теперь уж не придет,
Он должен на часах стоять у входа,
И не давать любовникам прохода,
И гнев его господь не отведет.

Он был силен как бык, как тигр, страстен,
Судьбе своей он шел наперекор,
И взгляд его во гневе был ужасен,
Пред смертью оказалось это вздор.

Но только лишь жена с ним распрощалась,
О гроб ударил первый ком земли,
Глаза другого сердце ей прожгли,
К чужой груди она уже прижалась.

И как бы не хотел он помешать,
Не смог он приподняться из могилы,
Ни кто не думал памятник создать,
И встать уже не оставалось силы.

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> О гроб ударил первый ком земли,


:eek:  Ты телепат?
Одновременно написали на одну и ту же тему:eek: :smile: 
Классный стих Сашуль!!!!!! :Ok:

----------


## PAN

> Ни кто не думал памятник создать,
> И встать уже не оставалось силы.



Саня, респект.... :br:

----------


## Umka

> Ты задумчиво сел у окна
> Смотришь в Небо "Ну где же ты муза?"
> На плечо опустилась рука
> Твоего малыша-карапуза


Ты прошёл, сделав мордой кирпич,
И задумчиво сел на галёрку,
На плечо опустилась рука - наш Кузьмич
Очень бдительный был контролёр!

Две минуты, и ты как малыш
Карапузом летишь между кресел,
И теперь тупо в кассу стоишь,
Из себя весь какой-то невесел...

----------


## PAN

> И теперь тупо в кассу стоишь,
> Из себя весь какой-то невесел...



Эпично, блин....:biggrin:

----------


## bobsan

*Umka*,
 ООО!!!!!
какие люди!!!!!!
я очень рад!!!
даже это прощу!!!


> Карапузом летишь между кресел,

----------


## Umka

*PAN*,*bobsan*, :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> ООО!!!!!
> какие люди!!!!!


Ну Фсё - троица вместе...:biggrin: 

Ну а чтоб не заскучали
Надо чтоб вы нас позвали
Где Наташа,где Кристина
Никого я не забыла? :Ha:

----------


## syroega_sv

*bobsan*,
 Где новые потуги????

----------


## PAN

> Где новые потуги????



ПАддерживаю вАпрос... :Aga:

----------


## bobsan

УЖЕ ТУЖЖЖЖЖУСЬ!!!!!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> УЖЕ ТУЖЖЖЖЖУСЬ!!!!!


Помочь? :Vah:  
Вот, исчезну на пару неделек, сразу напишешь...kuku 
Лентяй ты эдакий :Ha:

----------


## PAN

> Вот, исчезну на пару неделек,



Иже исчезла... Мы тут по всему форуму бегаем, ищем Звездочку... плакаем....

----------


## bobsan

вот что вытужил, назавается

веселые фантазии


Серое небо, давит на плечи,
Бледное солнце, душу калечит,
Круглые сутки нет мне покоя, 
Слишком уж долго ты не со мною,
На косячок предлагает дружок,
Вот приглашение в узкий кружок,
Ты затянись и тебе полегчает,
Только лишь глупый такого не знает,
Вот он портал, я в него захожу,
Здесь новый мир, я тебе расскажу,
Я превращаюсь в жука короеда,
Но не простого, а людоеда,
Вот это приход я такого не знал,
Видимо слишком уж долго страдал,
Вот я лечу, на людей нападаю,
Я их мозги через глаз выпиваю,
После кромсаю на мелкие части,
Не ощущая, не горя не счастья,
Дальше лечу, только вдруг спотыкаюсь,
В дикого вепреслона превращаюсь,
Пру через лес я пути презирая,
Новую жертву себе выбираю,
Вдруг озаренье ведь я перелетный,
Есть за спиною и винт вертолетный,
Тихо свои завожу я моторы,
Чтоб не узнали ночные дозоры,
И улетаю на юг, в Алабаму,
Чтобы увидеть свою вепремаму,
Но, что со мной? вдруг меня отпускает,
Я и не знал что такое бывает,
Торкнуло круто, спасибо ребята,
Ну я пойду! Поищу вепребрата!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Серое небо, давит на плечи,
> Бледное солнце, душу калечит,
> Круглые сутки нет мне покоя, 
> Слишком уж долго ты не со мною,


Здесь я, не видишь?
Давно уж вернулась...
Летела, неслась -
Об корягу запнулась:biggrin: 




> Я и не знал что такое бывает,
> Торкнуло круто, спасибо ребята,
> Ну я пойду! Поищу вепребрата!


Нет, погоди.. нам второго не надо
Сможешь один, ты сумеешь, как надо
Двое бобсанов на форуме - "Ма-ма"
Не надо второго бобсана - не надо :Ha:  

Мы тебя любим, и ждём продолжения
Класное ведь получилось творение
Где ты находишь такие слова?
Кругом пошла у меня головаkuku
Балдёжжжжжжжжжжж!!!!!!!! :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:   :flower:  :tongue:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Иже исчезла... Мы тут по всему форуму бегаем, ищем Звездочку... плакаем....


Пашуль, не плакай, тута я
По форуму летала
То минусовки, то стихи
Сегодня я писала..

Потом умчалась погулять
Ведь солнышко светило
За тучку вдруг оно зашло - 
Меня на форум смыло:tongue:  :Ha:   :Aga:

----------


## PAN

> вот что вытужил,



Круто вытужил... :Aga:  .....:biggrin:  Давай исчё.....:rolleyes:

----------


## Татьянка

> Круто вытужил... ..... Давай исчё.....


 :Aga:  Поддерживаю!!! ДАВАЙ!!ДАВАЙ!!!ДАВАЙ!!!:biggrin:  :br:

----------


## syroega_sv

*bobsan*, :Ok:  
вот! давнобы так.

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> вот! давнобы так.


:biggrin: Серёж, пока ему фитиль не вставишь - не раскачается:biggrin:  :Aga:   :Ha:

----------


## bobsan

:Paratrooper:  да я сам кому хочешь вставлю

----------


## syroega_sv

*bobsan*,
 Та давай стихи пиши, а мы кому надо сами навтыкаем фитюлЕй.

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> да я сам кому хочешь вставлю


 :Vah:   :Vah:   :Vah:  kuku 



> Та давай стихи пиши


Точно... пускай даёт... редиска..... мучает тут нас всех....:mad: :biggrin: 

*bobsan*

Ну вот... как я уже сказала
Я темку поднимая
А от тебя Сашуль ты знай
Стихов я поджидаю:mad: 

И не пытайся мне сказать
Что МУЗА вдруг пропала
Она не делась никуда...
Всего лишь отдыхала...:smile: 

Так засучи же рукава
И стих сложи о МУЗЕ
Ведь ты повязан навесегда
Ты с ней в одном союзе...

А если ты начнёшь роптать
Возмётся та за плётку
Тогда пощады ты не жди...
Ту знаю, рифмоплётку:biggrin: :tongue:

----------


## Татьянка

> Та давай стихи пиши, а мы кому надо сами навтыкаем фитюлЕй.


:biggrin:  :Aga:

----------


## bobsan

Смотрю на мир не торопливо,
Как все вокруг меня красиво,
Как мир величествен, прекрасен,
Мой взор суров, но смел и ясен.

Есть день и ночь, зима и лето,
Как все же нравится мне это,
Земная твердь и сто морей,
Да я в восторге хоть убей.

Здесь каждой твари пара есть,
И разных видов их не счесть,
И все живут, едят друг - друга,
У друга есть всегда подруга.

У мужа есть всегда жена,
Вдвоем все та же сатана,
Здесь жизнь и смерть, любовь и боль,
И в этом нашей жизни соль.

Все изменяется, растет,
Цветет, но все равно умрет,
И вот вам смысл бытия,
Для вас все это сделал Я,

Я сделал хорошо, как мог,
Я постарался,
                       Подпись
                                       Бог.

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Я сделал хорошо, как мог,
> Я постарался,
>                        Подпись
>                                        Бог.


Супер стих!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:   :flower:  :wink: 
Я всё конечно ожидала...
Но чтоб вот так.... ой, мама-мама!!!
Нет - нет, такого я не жд*а*ла
Ведь заслужил ты пьедестала

Выходит - с Богом я на ты
Не далеко и до беды...
Себя Богиней возомню
Расправлю крылья - и взлечу :Vah:   :Vah:   :Vah:

----------


## bobsan

я вообще думаю что в каждом человеке есть частица Бога

так что, взлетай!!!

----------


## syroega_sv

> Я постарался,
> Подпись
> Бог.


 Саня 7-я палата по тебе плачет:biggrin: 

А вобще отличный стих!    :Ok:   :Aga:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> так что, взлетай!!!


А я давно парю.... не замечал????? У меня наверное больше всего его (Бога) частиц во мне... Кому-то не досталось...а кому-то с лихвой))




> Саня 7-я палата по тебе плачет


Серёж... вот-вот))))):biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

> Я сделал хорошо, как мог,
> Я постарался,
> Подпись
> Бог.


 :Ok:   :Aga:   :Oj:

----------


## Лев

> Я сделал хорошо, как мог,
> Я постарался,
> Подпись
> Бог.


О, Вы - творения мои!
К подобью моему, когда взрастёте?
Пока - я терпелив,
Но будет срок и вновь придётся глину мне месить?
                                        (Без подписи...)

----------


## bobsan

*Лев*,
 ого, конкурирующая фирма?

----------


## PAN

> ого, конкурирующая фирма?


Не ожидал? Стареешь, брат...
А ЛЕВ, обычно, не бывает виноват....
"Он виноват лишь в том...." А дальше по Крылову....
Но ты крепись... Давно тебя не видел, к слову...

----------


## bobsan

Такой веселый, ласковый котенок,
Играет с бантиком, гоняет за клубком,
Ведет себя как мелкий дьяволенок,
И с грустью жизни даже не знаком.

Его рукой погладить я пытаюсь,
А он играя вцепиться в меня,
Убрать я руку даже не стараюсь,
Сижу, терплю дыханье затая.

А после видя что мне сделал больно,
Он ластиться, и хочет облизать,
Такой вот глупый и всегда довольный,
Приходит ночью, чтобы рядом спать.

И вот уж снова игры и веселье,
Нет горя, только радости одни,
И дни проходят в радостном безделье,
Такие вот веселенькие дни.

Прошли года и кот, ленивый, толстый,
Весь умудренный опытом, в годах,
Пришел ко мне, уткнулся в руку носом,
Лизнул и умер с радостью в глазах.

----------


## PAN

> Прошли года


Саня... сижу - рыдаю...

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Саня... сижу - рыдаю...


Угу Паш, сама чуть не плакала, когда Саша мне его дал почитать....
Ты посмотри как он красиво пишет! Только ленивый, редко выдаёт.....

----------


## PAN

> ленивый, редко выдаёт


Ленивый - это да.... :Aga:  
А мы его за это выпорем....:mad: Метлу отберём, прутики размахрячим - будут замечательные розги.... :Ha:  
И всыплем как следует....:wink: 

Слышишь, Саня??? Вот попадёшся нам с Танюхой - мы тебя научим Пушкина любить!!!...:biggrin:

----------


## bobsan

ага я уже вижу *PAN*, весь такой в латексе... в черной фупажке и кожанной куртке,

и Танюха в кожанном боди...... и батфортах :Ok:  

нет ребята, пулемет, (метлу) я вам не дам.....:)


да и Пушкину я гожусь только в корректоры....:)

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> да и Пушкину я гожусь только в корректоры....:)


чукчааааааа)))))))))))))) хахахаха............

----------


## bobsan

прикинь у пушкина корректор,
так Сашка давай вот здесь поправь не так
"*я дрочистый изумруд*" , 
а надо так
*" ядра чистый изумруд"*

и так её зовут Наташка,
нет надо исправть,
давай пиши," и так её зовут Татьяна..."

а вот еще:
"и 30 витязей прекрасных,
мне строят глазки не напрасно"

надо вот так:
"и 30 витязей прекрасных,
 из вод чредой выходят ясныж"

а пушкин такой с будуна...
да нет ониже все такие милашки , ну строют глазки.... давай оставим....

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> "я дрочистый изумруд"


 :Vah:   :Vah:  kuku

----------


## bobsan

от еще выкапал...
давно писал и забросил,
теперь вот доделал

*Хочу к тебе, хочу тебя, согласна просто рядом,
в твоих объятьях…*  "чужая смс"

Хочу к тебе, согласен даже рядом,
Я так хочу в твоих объятьях быть,
Хочу тебя ласкать, хотя бы взглядом,
И о тоске на вечно позабыть.

Хочу смотреть в глаза твои большие,
Хочу сжимать в объятиях тебя,
И в уши я кричу твои глухие,
Об стену жестко кулаки дробя.

Кричу тебе: ну прекрати, не надо,
Не надо издеваться надо мной,
Я как баран отбившийся от стада,
Все маюсь этой болью головной.

----------


## bobsan

Как тяжело сидеть и ждать,
И не возможно сделать что-то
Тебя хотел бы я позвать, 
И я кричу, кричу до рвоты.

Услышь меня, хотя бы краем уха,
Мне от желания мозги уже свело,
Я словно черная большая муха,
Бьюсь головой с разбега о стекло.

Но верю я тебя дождусь,
И будет радость первой встречи,
В тебя уйду и не вернусь,
Светить всю ночь нам будут свечи

----------


## bobsan

Здесь нет ничего, что приносит улыбку,
Нет радости и нет наград,
Сюда попадают, лишь сделав ошибку,
И это мой собственный ад.

Здесь сумрак и злоба витает по кругу,
Нельзя никого здесь спасти,
Нельзя доверять здесь врагу или другу,
И мне никуда не уйти.

Мой ад здесь со мной, от него нет спасенья,
Мне ужас и страх не унять.
Он будет со мной, до грехов искупленья,
И некого здесь обвинять.

----------


## Oblaka

Прочитал последние три. Первое и третье просто за душу задели... Здорово!

----------


## Лев

*bobsan*,
 Стихотворные потуги от bobsanа 
===============================
Ничего себе потуги!
Не разорваны подпруги?
Ты погрузил в стихах в свой ад.
Мне страшно - мастерству я рад.

----------


## PAN

Саша... это просто праздник какой-то...
Ты меня удивил, обрадовал и укрепил в вере в твой талант...

Давай ЕЩЁ!!!.....

----------


## bobsan

> Вот господа и дамы,
> под сильным давлением открываю страничку своего творчества.
> Прошу судить строго, но принимаю только отзывы в виде грубой лести


ну подхалимы.....
ты смотри-ка строго выполняете условия темки,
так и прет грубая, неприкрытая лесть

----------


## PAN

> так и прет грубая, неприкрытая лесть


А вот фигушки, Саша... Это из тебя поперла настоящая поэзия... :Aga:  

И вообще - будешь сопротивляться изьявлениям уважения и признания - назло завалим похвалами по самое несмотри...:biggrin:

----------


## NataG

*bobsan*, !!!!!!!  :Ok:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Кричу тебе: ну прекрати, не надо,
> Не надо издеваться надо мной,
> Я как баран отбившийся от стада,
> Все маюсь этой болью головной.


Вот я пришла, кричать уже не надо
Ты знаешь - ты ни в чём не виноват
Смогу уйти - я верила, когда-то
И возвращалась, каждый раз назад




> Но верю я тебя дождусь,
> И будет радость первой встречи,
> В тебя уйду и не вернусь,
> Светить всю ночь нам будут свечи


Парить мы будем, в облаках
Забыв про горести земные
Потом, усну в твоих руках
Они давно мне, как родные





> Здесь нет ничего, что приносит улыбку,
> Нет радости и нет наград,
> Сюда попадают, лишь сделав ошибку,
> И это мой собственный ад.


Мы как в лабиринте, иль ходим по кругу
Пытаясь друг-друга найти
Кто ищет любимого, кто-то подругу
Боимся мы мимо пройти

Лишь после ошибки сюда попадают?
Не верю, ты мне докажи
Бывает, и без ошибок страдают
И те, кто ещё не грешил

-------------------------------

Мне надо пропасть, отлучиться,на время
Чтоб смог ты такое писать?
Несу  на себе непосильное бремя
Ведь МУЗОЙ хотела я стать

Но только без мук и страданий, поверь мне
И снова бунтует душа
Забыться б на миг, да уехать в деревню
Пусть дышит природой она

Но, к клетке её приковали надёжно
Да так, что уже не вздохнуть
Ну, почему так на сердце тревожно
Словно последний то путь!

Ей говорят - перестань, успокойся
Пора уж смириться с судьбой
Как ни кричи ты, и как ни старайся
Знаешь ведь - рок твой такой!

И снова стою над обрывом, шатаясь
Расправлю я крылья - взлечу
Иль камнем чтоб вниз, да ни с кем не прощаясь
О Боже! Проснулась! Кричу!

----------


## bobsan

восьмое марта, снегопад,
тебя поздравить я пытаюсь,
смеюсь, шучу все не  впопад,
в тебя как в омут я  бросаюсь.

А может быть, ты просто наигралась?
И надоела старая игрушка?
Чего-то в ней немного поломалось?
Засунула её (меня) ты под подушку.

И ты все так же холодна,
Но я надеюсь, будет счастье,
И ночью будет не до сна,
Отступит , улетит ненастье.

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> восьмое марта, снегопад,
> тебя поздравить я пытаюсь,
> смеюсь, шучу все не  впопад,
> в тебя как в омут я  бросаюсь.
> 
> А может быть, ты просто наигралась?
> И надоела старая игрушка?
> Чего-то в ней немного поломалось?
> Засунула её (меня) ты под подушку.
> ...


Пытался ты меня поздравить, 
иль поздравлял? Не поняла я
А "невпопад" можно исправить
Давно об этом я мечтала

Ты знаешь - "старые игрушки"
Они дороже всех на свете
Возьми, любого ты спроси ...
Об этом знают даже дети.

Страниц листаю календарь
Где мы с той, и я другая
Ну, "бЕздарь" я, или "бездАрь"
Коль в тебе мысль живёт такая.

Саш, ну что за "хандра"??????? Или я своё дурацкое настроение таки тебе передала?????:frown:  :Tu:   Вот так всегда....:frown: 
Ну не приходит оно пока, "хорошее" - но, я стараюсь....
Вот, если ты сейчас ПОЗИТИВ напишешь - может оно и исправится в лучшую сторону. :Aga:  А стих :Ok:  как всегда! :Aga:

----------


## bobsan

восьмого марта я желаю,
любви и счастья круглый  год,
и в этот год я точно знаю,
тебе конечно повезет.

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> восьмого марта я желаю,
> любви и счастья круглый  год,
> и в этот год я точно знаю,
> тебе конечно повезет.


А может всё наоборот?
В душе моей переворот
"привет - пока" -  к тому идёт?
Иль вижу я наоборот?

Сдала сегодня я зачёт
Но, радости не вижу в том
Мои эмоции не в счёт
Оставим их мы на потом........

Благодарю за поздравление
Хочу чтобы оно сбылось
Пока живёт воображение - 
Словно картина пронеслось....

----------


## bobsan

позитивчика?*????
да пожалуйста....
ненормативную лексику читать самостоятельно
(в смысле в меру своей испорченности)


      ****
Восьмое марта, женский день,
Но этот праздник для меня,
Твою потрогаю пи***нь,
И ублажу не раз тебя.

И на колени пред тобой,
И носом в волосы уткнусь,
Пусть я пожертвую собой,
Оргазма твоего добьюсь.

И будет ночь любви полна,
И сперма-счастьем через край,
Нам будет явно не до сна,
Дарю тебе твой личный рай!!!

----------


## PAN

> да пожалуйста....


:biggrin: ... Саня... ты как всегда... неподражаем... Надеюсь - кто-нибудь тебя за это выпорет...
Ответь только на один вопрос - она осталась довольна???

----------


## bobsan

*PAN*,



> она осталась довольна???


 к сожалению нет...
это все происходило только в мечтахххх...

----------


## Лев

> к сожалению нет...
> это все происходило только в мечтахххх...


Мечты, мечты. О ваша сладость. Ты помечтал и сбудутся они...

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> позитивчика?*????
> да пожалуйста....


:biggrin: 



> к сожалению нет...


:biggrin: Ещё как! :biggrin: До сих пор ржу, остановиться не могу!!
Вот это выдал позитивчик! На неделю смеха, если не на больше))))))




> Надеюсь - кто-нибудь тебя за это выпорет...
> Паш, ну как же не наградить такое))))))))
> 
> Ответь только на один вопрос - она осталась довольна???


 :Aga:  :biggrin: 



> Восьмое марта, женский день,
> Но этот праздник для меня,
> Твою потрогаю пи***нь,
> И ублажу не раз тебя.
> 
> И на колени пред тобой,
> И носом в волосы уткнусь,
> Пусть я пожертвую собой,
> Оргазма твоего добьюсь.


 :Vah:  Представила картину на пляже.... Девушка, в бикини, с причёской Фидэля Кастро)))))))) Саня :Vah:   :Ok:

----------


## syroega_sv

> Восьмое марта, женский день,


:biggrin:  :Ok:

----------


## bobsan

> Представила картину на пляже.... Девушка, *без* бикини, с причёской Фидэля Кастро


ну и фонтазии у тебя  Тань....

----------


## Татьянка

*bobsan*,
 :frown:  уж не знаю почему...но мне не позитивно.... так....Сашка, пора нам по наливке вдарить....:wink: .... а написано, кстати, хорошо.... :Aga:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> ну и фонтазии у тебя  Тань....


"покраснела"...а чё....низя?:)))) только тебе одному мона?:)))
Саш.... зашла на первую страничку.... первые стихи... как давно это было.. а кажется вчера..... тебе тоже так?:))) приход...плюс-минус... мама дорогая! Чуть не расплакалась:)))) (от умиления)"))))

----------


## syroega_sv

*bobsan*,
 Саня! Где потуги?... Москва тебя испортила...

----------


## PAN

> Саня! Где потуги?...


Вот и я о том...:frown:

----------


## Лев

Волнуется публика,
Публика просит.
Так скиньтесь по рублику -
bobsan не закосит... :flower:   :Pivo:   :Pivo:   :Pivo:   :Pivo:   :Pivo:

----------


## PAN

Готов стольник кинуть
Чтоб Сане не сгинуть...

----------


## bobsan

> Готов стольник кинуть


вот !
это уже серьезный разговор!
кидать сюда  23585115746554
счет в сбербанке!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## PAN

:biggrin: ... Босану до востребования...

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> вот !
> это уже серьезный разговор!
> кидать сюда  23585115746554
> счет в сбербанке!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:)))))))))))))) примите первый перевод! Примите перый перевод! Примите первый перевод! Тьфу! Не хочешь? Отдам в фонд рифмоплётов!!!!
"вместо мелодии на телефоне бобсана"
Саш, ну чё не принял? Посылали:))))))))))))))
Стих где??????????

----------


## Звездочка-Т

А мы всё ждём Бобсана псалмы
Ну хоть бы что-то написал нам
Но он молчит, и только дышит
Его давно никто не слышит

Пришёл - и двери на замок..
Лишь расписался - тут был Бог!
Я дверь сильнее отворяю
Его к порядку призываю

А нука, Саш, ну где же Муза?
Неуж - то мы твоя обуза?
Ведь просим мы всего стишок...
Ну что ж ты вредный, а, Сашок?

----------


## bobsan

муза моя, где ты рыбка,
наверно уплЫла в моря,
муза моя, где ты птичка,
наверно свалила в поля,
ищю я её, и не знаю,
когда я её отищю,
пока что слова вспоминаю,
сижу, и тихонько грущу.
но только появится муза,
возьмусь и как стану строчить,
писать не снимая картуза,
а это тебе не д.....ть
и сразу я стану великим,
поэтом с большой буквы П,
как янус я стану двуликим,
начну вдруг пророчить толпе!

----------


## PAN

Саня... :br:

----------


## NataG

:smile:

----------


## syroega_sv

*bobsan*,
 :Ok:   ну уже лучше

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> bobsan,
>    ну уже лучше


Аха Серёж.... ему всегда толчок нужен...а мож на букву П?))))
"пинок" тоисть... но я не пинала.... Саш, подтверди)))))))))
Я только его букву "П" не так перевела, как он думал))))))) у меня на конце "л" получилась, а нужно было "т" ))))))))))))) "улыбаюсь")))))))

----------


## bobsan

а-а! вот еще потужился!


Привет друзья мои, давненько не встречались,
Давно не виделись, почти что двадцать лет,
В любви друг другу так и не признались,
И на вопросы дали не на все ответ.

Вот девушка её не узнаю,
Да кто такая, разве мы встречались?
Ты школьную не узнаёшь любовь свою,
На задней парте лихо целовались.

А это что за тип? Какой-то жутко стремный,
Какого хрена он сюда пришел?
Я помню был мальчишка неуёмный,
Эх жаль что рано он домой ушел.

А вот тебя подруга помню строго,
С тобой мы столько время провели,
Но для других была ты недотрога,
Потом тебя отбили-увели.

А вот с тобой мой друг не раз встречались,
И столько дел наделали с тобой,
Как будто вовсе мы не расставались,
Так и остался ты самим собой.

А вот тебя всю жизнь я вспоминаю,
Как  жаль что не сложилось все у нас,
Тебя в толпе из далека узнаю,
А выглядишь, как прежде высший класс!

Давайте вспомним тех кого не стало,
Девчонок и ребят кто не дожил,
Чья  жизнь как пуля быстро пролетала,
И кто по жизни бабочкой кружил.

Их жаль, и жалко что так получилось,
Их не хватает в круге наших встреч,

Вот посидели, выпили поели,
Пообсуждали череду   невзгод,
Увидели не всех кого хотели,
И попрощались вновь на целый год.

----------


## bobsan

а где льстивые крики 
БРАВО!!! БИСС!!!
и т.д.

ой там две строчки лишние в конце, их не читать.

----------


## dAnte

Браво! бисс! :Ok:  

кагда уже мне муза чего-нить на букву "П" даст??:rolleyes:

----------


## bobsan

Ну почему всегда бросает та,
Что всех дороже и милее всех,
Не взятая когда-то высота,
Не сбывшийся, наверное, успех.

Чудесный стан, чудесные глаза,
И голос, словно ручеек в лесу,
Порхаешь ты, блестишь как стрекоза,
Тебя, богиня, я как крест несу.

И что же, все проходит будто сон,
Душа моя  колбасится в червях,
Пойду наверно вытью ацетон,
И вскрою вены на своих бровях.

И долгая мучительная смерть,
Расплатой будет за мои мечты,
Прерву я этой жизни круговерть,
А виновата будешь только ты.

Но нет конечно этого не будет,
Я как всегда так весело шучу,
Она меня по быстрому забудет,
И я себе другую отыщу.

----------


## Лев

> И я себе другую отыщу.


Жизнеутверждающе :Ok:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Ну почему всегда бросает та,
> Что всех дороже и милее всех,
> Не взятая когда-то высота,
> Не сбывшийся, наверное, успех.





> И долгая мучительная смерть,
> Расплатой будет за мои мечты,
> Прерву я этой жизни круговерть,
> А виновата будешь только ты.


Блин... ну, ты шутник...))))))))))))))))
Вот видишь.... я всегда говорила и говорю - ты пишешь только в экстремальных условиях))))))))) давай, сделаем их, искусственно)))))))))))))))

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> А вот тебя подруга помню строго,
> С тобой мы столько время провели,
> Но для других была ты недотрога,
> Потом тебя отбили-увели.


 Супер стих!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)))))))))) Ну, это сразу видно, где ты "шляисси")))))))))))))) в одноклассниках...)))))))))))))))

----------


## bobsan

> давай, сделаем их, искусственно


ну вот я так и знал.....

----------


## PAN

> Ну почему всегда


 :Ok:  ...

Саня, давай ишшо!!!...

----------


## PAN

> ишшо!!!...


Ихде???... :Tu:

----------


## PAN

Саня... и не прячься за железкой... Я тебя вижу...:biggrin:

----------


## Umka

> Чудесный стан


станок что ли?

:wink:

----------


## syroega_sv

Саня тужся:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> Саня тужся


Да я уже и не знаю чем его сюда заманить...
Может нам с Умкой в его теме начать эротические стихи писАть???:rolleyes:

----------


## syroega_sv

Ну если только. на это должен клюнуть:biggrin:

----------


## Umka

> Может нам с Умкой в его теме начать эротические стихи писАть???


Паша, А это МЫСЛЬ!!!!  :Ok:  Я эротических стихов исчо не сочинял, надо бут попробовать, может и клюнет :biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> Я эротических стихов исчо не сочинял,


Угу... :Ha: 
Искать лень... но были... в буримах... :Aga: 




> Паша, А это МЫСЛЬ!!!!


Вот поэтому я нас двоих и вспомнил...:biggrin:
Хотя... думаю и долгознающие нас дамы могут помочь...:rolleyes:

----------


## Очарование

> долгознающие нас дамы могут помочь


Классно сказал!!!!!!!!! :Ok: 

*bobsan*,
 Великолепно!!!!! спасибо :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## Очарование

> Я сделал хорошо, как мог,
> Я постарался,
> Подпись
> Бог.


 :flower:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Хотя... думаю и долгознающие нас дамы могут помочь...


Паш, прям тут помогать?)))))) Писать стихи, я имела в виду....)))))

Саш.... 
Пришла, надеждою томима
Найти тут новенькое чтиво....
Но, Муза пролетела мимо...
Сказав "Адью, мисье", учтиво.

Ну сколько можно, твою мать...
Нас обещаньями пихать?
Не то - обижусь я опять...
Частушки буду рифмовать.........

Саш, а если серьёзно - ну.... гиде новое?
Только не скажи что Муза сбежала.. не поверю))))

----------


## PAN

> Паш, прям тут помогать?))))))


 :Aga: ...
Таня... :flower:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> ...
> Таня...


Ой, Паш...улетим тады остсюда в корзину)))))))))) Саня свою темку не найдёт)))))))))):biggrin:
Ты ж знаешь.. если нас завести.. такое понапишем.. Натуська прибежит... тады... ой, мама)))))))) :Vah: :biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> Ты ж знаешь.. если нас завести.. такое понапишем..


Дык мы ета... С точками, просвистами, пиканьем и т.д.....:biggrin:
САША!!!!!!! Девочки обещали завестись!...:rolleyes: Ты хде???...

----------


## NataG

Предлагаю сплясать на столе джагу-джагу под эротические частушки (типа пошаманить на бобсана)  :Aga:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Дык мы ета... С точками, просвистами, пиканьем и т.д.....:biggrin:
> САША!!!!!!! Девочки обещали завестись!...:rolleyes: Ты хде???...


Не... ну если так... Паш, а Паш.. ну дЫк, это.... ну... начинай...)))) Саня сейчас подойдёт....)))) вылезет из своего забрала....)))))) :Aga: :wink:

----------


## bobsan

> Предлагаю сплясать на столе джагу-джагу под эротические частушки


а вот это заманчиво ...
срочно сейчас начну....
только надо возбудиться... 


нет сам не могу нужна помощь......

----------


## bobsan

я понял ...........джага-джага не поможет...........

нужно душевное волнение.......

где взять не знаю......

----------


## PAN

> Паш, а Паш.. ну дЫк, это.... ну... начинай...)))) Саня сейчас подойдёт....)))) вылезет из своего забрала....))))))


Запевайте-ка подружки
Эротишшшные частушки!
Чтоб у Сани встало
Дыбом всё забрало...:biggrin:




> Предлагаю сплясать на столе джагу-джагу


На столе... Машу трусами
Как испанским флагом...
Вы меня просили сами
Сбацать джагу-джагу...




> Ты ж знаешь.. если нас завести.. такое понапишем.. Натуська прибежит... тады... ой, мама))))))))





> срочно сейчас начну....
> только надо возбудиться...


Что ж вы девочки таитесь,
В стороне стоите???
Начинайте, заводитесь!
Саню возбудите!!!...:rolleyes:...:biggrin:

----------


## bobsan

> Чтоб у Сани встало
> Дыбом всё забрало...





> На столе... Машу трусами


ой Пашка ...ну повеселил....
ну молодец

----------


## PAN

> ну повеселил....


Всё для тебя, дорогой...:biggrin:
Подключайся...

----------


## Umka

весёлый Бобсан :)))

----------


## bobsan

*Umka*, вот порадовал меня,
Посадил *bobsanа*,на коня,
Пашка тоже молодец,
Отжигал частушки как певец.
Только братцы зря старанья,
Не приходит ко мне Танья,
Видно век свой мне опять
В одиночку коротать.........

----------


## PAN

> весёлый Бобсан :)))


Не...  :Ha: 
Если бобсан в шлеме, то глазки должны краснеть... Типа вот так.....
[IMG]http://*********ru/310416.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## PAN

Ну, а если необходимо идентифицировать на все сто, что следует с него снять шлем...:biggrin:

[IMG]http://*********ru/297104.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## NataG

> следует с него снять шлем...


И подписать мотоцикл, ибо мало ли что...))))))

----------


## smychok

> На столе... Машу трусами
> Как испанским флагом...
> Вы меня просили сами
> Сбацать джагу-джагу...


~~~~ЁЁЁЁЁЁЁЁЁЁЁЁЁЁЁЁЁЁЁЁ
Таким Пана я ещё не видел(нужно сохранить хтмл страничку как ....)!!!! БобСаня, здравствуй - ооооочень давно не виделись!!!!!!
 Я пока джагу-джагу не готов, т.к. не пью:tongue:, но тоже оооочень жду продолжения.....

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Только братцы зря старанья,
> Не приходит ко мне Танья,
> Видно век свой мне опять
> В одиночку коротать.........


Да давно она пришла....
Ты её не видишь....
Посмотрела и ушла
Спишь ты, ровно дышишь))))))

----------


## bobsan

О боже дай мне только сил,
Разлуку пережить с тобой,
Как на луну я голосил,
Как выл перед луной.

Как ты скучала без меня,
Как время стерегла,
Как не могла прожить и дня,
Смириться не могла.

И я работал как дурак,
И у тебя проект,
Не выбраться тебе ни как,
Какой же здесь эффект.

И вот настал тот милый час,
Его я долго ждал,
Во мне еще есть сил запас,
Тебя я возбуждал….

Ты прижимаешься ко мне .
А я уже в тебе,
И я застыл в немой мольбе,
Идем  же в след судьбе!!!

----------


## PAN

*bobsan*,
 Саня... :br:  Как же я рад тебя видеть...




> О боже дай мне только сил,


 :Ok: ..... Ты единственный поэт на МСК, пристойно проповедующий эротический романтизм...:biggrin:

----------


## bobsan

привет Паш!
даааа!!! я знал что ты читаешь первую страницу.
можешь продолжать льстить :Ok: 
а я еще поднатужусь....

----------


## bobsan

Когда бы я тебя не знал,
Не знал бы я  беды,
И что покой я потерял, 
Виновна только ты.

Когда бы я тебя не знал,
Я жил бы как и все,
И твой не слышал бы сигнал,
На взлетной полосе.

Когда бы я тебя не знал,
Не плакал не страдал,
В толпе тебя не распознал,
И в профиль не узнал.

Когда бы я тебя не знал,
Мне счастья не видать,
И как же я набрался сил,
Вот это все сказать?

----------


## PAN

> можешь продолжать льстить


:biggrin:...

Саша... Заходи почаще...

----------


## smychok

> Саша... Заходи почаще...


Это точно!!!!
Приветствую Бобсан!!!!
Очень рад видеть!!!!

----------


## dAnte

Привет Саня! Ты главное как я не пропадай!!!

----------


## syroega_sv

*bobsan*,
 :Ok:

----------


## bobsan

а я и не пропадаю...

----------


## bobsan

вот поднатужился и настрадал.............



Хлопья белые летят,
Медленно кружатся,
И на все что захотят, 
Ласково ложатся.

На бандитов и Ментов,
На дома и яму,
На собак и на котов,
И на вашу маму.

Снег ложится на меня,
На глаза и кожу,
Только вот лечь на тебя, 
Он ни как не может.

По земле метель кружит,
Вьюжит и  летает,
Но  к тебе как подлетит
Сразу  же растает

Ты горячая как ночь, 
Жаркая как лето,
Только вот одна беда,
Не познать мне это,

Не узнать мне никогда, 
Губ  твоих касанье,
Ты прости я как всегда……
Глупое признанье.

----------


## bobsan

Любовь меня с ума свела,
И душу выпила дотла,
Душа тоскует и кричит,
И мозг в моей башке кипит,

Прошу тебя я отпустить,
Мне нужно только пар спустить,
Но не пускаешь ты меня,
Такая милая змея,

Я без тебя один остался, 
И мозг не выдержал взорвался,
Страшней картины не бывать, 
На стенах мозг свой увидать,

И что спокойно не жилось
Ведь следом сердце взорвалось,
В душе тоска в глазах любовь,
На стенах и на лицах кровь,


Душа взорвалась от любви
 и все вокруг меня в крови,
взорвалось сердце и душа,
и кровь стекает не спеша.

----------


## dAnte

как всегда отлично! но малость суицидально!

----------


## bobsan

> малость суицидально


да не! недождетесь!

----------


## PAN

> малость суицидально!


:biggrin:...

Рад обоих видеть, разбойники... :br:

----------


## smychok

> Любовь меня с ума свела,


Вот такая она - любовь)))



> Такая милая змея,


 :Ok:

----------


## bobsan

это тпа к валентину св.


Я твой белый ласковый котенок
Я приду к тебе в тиши ночной,
Разбужу тебя и ты спросонок,
Нежно поцелуешь носик мой.

Нежно проведешь рукой по спинке,
Приласкаешь, ласково прижмешь,
Растянусь я  на твоей простынке,
От меня не скоро ты уйдешь.

Хочешь, для тебя котенком стану,
Или тигром, или мотыльком,
Пред тобой кем хочешь, я предстану,
Но не стану только стариком.

----------


## PAN

Саня... :br:

----------


## bobsan

> Саня...



 :Pivo: 

 :br:  :br:  :br:  :br:  :br:  :br:  :br:  :br:

----------


## Anton

> Любовь меня с ума свела,
> И душу выпила дотла,


"...Только пепел знает, что значит сгореть дотла..." 
Иосиф Бродский:rolleyes:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> это тпа к валентину св.
> 
> 
> Я твой белый ласковый котенок
> Я приду к тебе в тиши ночной,
> Разбужу тебя и ты спросонок,
> Нежно поцелуешь носик мой.
> 
> Нежно проведешь рукой по спинке,
> ...


 :Aga: Маладэц! :Ok:

----------


## bobsan

Прошел по улице, такая красота,
И светит солнышко, вокруг щебечут птички,
И у меня распухли вдруг яички,
Ведь улыбнулась мне девчонка неспроста.

Она сказала мне, ты миленький мой мальчик,
Ты ласковый и сладенький такой,
Но даже не потрогала рукой,
Лишь на прощанье облизала пальчик.

И все казалось было хорошо,
И тут я глупо сделал предложенье,
Она ушла смотрел я в отраженье,
Как будто пред толпою голышом.

----------


## PAN

Саня... Ты не меняешься...:biggrin: И это хорошо...

----------


## syroega_sv

*bobsan*,
 :biggrin: :Ok:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Саня... Ты не меняешься...:biggrin: И это хорошо...


Аха, а потом прибедняется и валит на меня))))) :Aga: :biggrin:
Саш :Ok: :smile:

----------


## bobsan

ой да ктож прибедняется?
я ведь такой скромный.....

вот еще кстати...

Заброшенный дом, покосилось крыльцо,
Никто не живет, вместо ручки кольцо.

И сыростью пахнет, и воздуха нет,
В зашторенных окнах погас солнца свет,

Старинное зеркало в дальнем углу,
Следы появились на пыльном полу.

А в зеркале вдруг появилась она,
Прекрасная женщина обнажена.

Стройна как богиня и прекрасна как лань,
В глазах ее счастье, а в сердце печаль.

Изгиб ее тела, и грудь и  бока,
Ее обнимает мужская рука.

И жизнь озарила  разрушенный дом,
И счастье, и жизнь вдруг затеплились в нем,

Там он и она и эмоций салют,
И ангелы гимны им громко поют!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> И жизнь озарила  разрушенный дом,
> И счастье, и жизнь вдруг затеплились в нем,
> 
> Там он и она и эмоций салют,
> И ангелы гимны им громко поют!


Завидую им....))))))
Здорово!!!!!!!!

----------


## bobsan

> Завидую им....))))))
> Здорово!!!!!!!!


не надо завидовать, хоть я и сам завидую....
не появлялся долго....

ЗА-ТО  ЗАЩИТИЛСЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## PAN

> ЗА-ТО ЗАЩИТИЛСЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!


Саша, от кого???.... :Vah:

----------


## Skadi

> Саша, от кого???....


От всего сразу - теперь чистенький и крепкий, как гриб-боровик :rolleyes::biggrin:



> ЗА-ТО  ЗАЩИТИЛСЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!


*bobsan*,
ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ! :wink: :flower:

----------


## bobsan

> Саша, от кого???....


Пашка!!!! от диплома!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## PAN

> от диплома!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Саша... :Ok: .... Поздравляю... :br:  :br:  :br:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> ЗА-ТО  ЗАЩИТИЛСЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!


Ну, я тебя уже поздравила... но не страшно, ещё разок и тут-


ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ, КОЛЛЕГА!!!!!!!!! :Aga:  :Oj:  :flower: :tongue:

----------


## PAN

> ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ, КОЛЛЕГА!!!!!!!!!


Коллеги, уточните пжалста, какой диплом таки Саша заимел???...:rolleyes:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Коллеги, уточните пжалста, какой диплом таки Саша заимел???..


Паш, да наш он теперь с тобой коллега ))))))))))

----------


## PAN

> наш он теперь с тобой коллега ))))))))))


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: ...

Саша!!!! Только в прокуратуру работать не ходи - они тебя плохому научат...:biggrin:
По какой теме диплом писАл???...

----------


## bobsan

Электрификация тепличного хозяйства агрофирмы Нива г.Дзержинский Московской области,  с  разработкой автоматизированной системы управления микроклиматом теплицы.

----------


## Kliakca

Инженер АСУТП ?

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Инженер АСУТП ?


Нет, Юрист)))))))

*Добавлено через 31 секунду*



> Электрификация тепличного хозяйства агрофирмы Нива г.Дзержинский Московской области,  с  разработкой автоматизированной системы управления микроклиматом теплицы.


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> Электрификация тепличного хозяйства агрофирмы Нива г.Дзержинский Московской области,  с  разработкой автоматизированной системы управления микроклиматом теплицы.


*Звёздочка*,
 Танюша, ну, конечно, юрист липнет к юристу же :wink:
С ума сойти - как он закрутил-то, а? :biggrin:

----------


## Kliakca

> Нет, Юрист)))))))


А я думала и чего это он с Пашечкином обмывать поехал? :Vah: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/697317.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## bobsan

я юрист по первому образованию
а теперь вот так получилось....

----------


## Skadi

> я юрист по первому образованию
> а теперь вот так получилось....


Саша, ты не обижайся, мы ж по-доброму :smile:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Танюша, ну, конечно, юрист липнет к юристу же 
> С ума сойти - как он закрутил-то, а?





> А я думала и чего это он с Пашечкином обмывать поехал?


Девчонки, вы бы слышали какие они частушки пели (Саниного разлива)т.е. сочинения:biggrin: :Aga: 
Жаль, в темку выложить низзя))))) меня сразу с форума по "собственному " желанию уволють :Vah:  :Vah:  :Vah: 
Саш, за частушки :Vah:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Waleria Dubrowskaja

> меня сразу с форума по "собственному " желанию уволють
> Саш, за частушки


матерные?! :Vah: 
Частушки в студию! :Aga:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> матерные?!


Ух, да ещё какие)))))))) Я упала, когда их прочла........
На это Саня мастер высшего класса)))))))))

----------


## bobsan

ну может и выложу...
если многоточием прикрыть наверно можно....

----------


## Black Lord

Можно файлом выложить.:smile:

----------


## Black Lord

[мы бухали что попало,
"Политуру"  и "Тройной".
Только после удивляло,
Почему асфальт кривой?
:wink:

----------


## bobsan

> мы бухали что попало,
> "Политуру"  и "Тройной".
> Только после удивляло,
> Почему асфальт кривой?
> :wink:


может и это было, только я не слышал

----------


## Black Lord

> может и это было, только я не слышал


Санёк, это был мой экспромт :biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> ну может и выложу...


Саша, я тебя умоляю - тока не здесь... :Vah: 
Вырезанное народное творчество скопировал туда, где можно... :Aga: 
Где можно - надеюсь ты ещё помнишь...:biggrin:

----------


## bobsan

> Саша, я тебя умоляю - тока не здесь...
> Вырезанное народное творчество скопировал туда, где можно...
> Где можно - надеюсь ты ещё помнишь...:biggrin:


вау! я думал Маринка модератор а выходит еще и Пашка.....


"Кузмич ты что в менты подался?....."


да ладно пойду в корзину посмотрю....

----------


## PAN

> Кузмич ты что в менты подался?....."


:biggrin:...




> пойду в корзину


В корзину не ходи... Ща в личку адрес кину...

----------


## dAnte

Ну опять насмешили родимые! А я частушки бы тоже почитал!!!

----------


## bobsan

Не грусти зайчонок мой, не плачь,
И пусть прибой твои ласкает ноги,
Я не хотел тебя обидеть, видят боги,
Теперь себе я собственный палач.

Тебя дождусь и твердо знаю я,
Тебя не на секунду не покину,
Пусть ветерок твою ласкает спину.
Настанет скоро очередь моя.

И пусть песок твои ласкает стопы.
Я не завидую не капельки ему,
И пусть сегодня ты еще в Крыму,
Тебя я оближу до самой попы.

Пусть без тебя мне очень тяжело,
Пусть рыбки мелкие тебе ласкают руки,
Со мною тебе будет не до скуки,
С тобою будет нам всегда тепло.

Пусть море обласкает всю тебя,
Но пусть тебя не трогает за киску,
Я приготовлю для тебя сосиску,
Прости за откровения меня.

там вообще-то не совсем Крым но почему-то рифма так сложилась

----------


## PAN

Саша... :Ok: ...

И шапка новая... гламурненькая...:biggrin:

----------


## bobsan

Пашка, ты как всегда первый!




> гламурненькая


это я просто эпоху сменил!

----------


## bobsan

Он рисовал прекрасный мир,
Там жизнью правит красота,
Царит вокруг духовный пир,
И в отношеньях высота,

Там небо цвета васильков,
И цвета розы облака,
И меж кисельных берегов,
Бежит молочная река,

Живут там люди как хотят,
И на луну слетать легко,
По небу ангелы парят,
Испив из речки молоко.

Таможня брать не хочет мзду,
Мент денежку не хочет брать,
Да и пошли вы все в ........,
Не надо мозги мне ..........

Художник краски смой с холста,
Сходи умойся и поспи,
Какая на хер красота,
Ты людям мозги не ........

Мир рухнул за один момент,
Картина мира взорвалась,
И недоступен абонент,
Любовь другому отдалась.

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Как сказал бы один мой знакомый 'ТЕМА!!!':-) Круто! Хотя не любитель я нецензурщины. . . Но все равно!!!

----------


## bobsan

да я и сам не любитель ...
да так получилось.

----------


## Skadi

> *Он рисовал прекрасный мир,
> Там жизнью правит красота,
> Царит вокруг духовный пир,
> И в отношеньях высота,
> 
> Там небо цвета васильков,
> И цвета розы облака...*


Саша, а у тебя тоже - смотри, как прелестно :smile: :flower:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Мир рухнул за один момент,
> Картина мира взорвалась,
> И недоступен абонент,
> Любовь другому отдалась.


Скажи мне Саш, откуда это? Что за настроение? Неужели всё так печально?
А где весёлые стихи? Ну те.... например ............ их столько много.......

Не грусти зайчонок мой, не плачь,
И пусть прибой твои ласкает ноги,
Я не хотел тебя обидеть, видят боги,
Теперь себе я собственный палач.
.................................
...........................
.................... и т.д.
))))))))

----------


## Alenajazz

*bobsan*,
 Прочитала стихи, в диком восторге от котенка, которого тигр воспитал! У тебя много стихов про котов. 
Посвящаю тебе и всем любителям котов:

Коты Таганрога собрались в дорогу -
Ростовские кошки прильнули к окошкам...
Мейсон, Василий, Джавдет, Мяурицио
идут поздравлять - их не тронет милиция!
Они благодарность Боб-сану несут
за его дар - поэтический труд!!!

----------


## bobsan

> Ну те.... например ............ их столько много.......
> 
> Не грусти зайчонок мой, не плачь,



Танюшка! ты чего не заметила он там чуть повыше

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Танюшка! ты чего не заметила он там чуть повыше


Увидела))))))))

----------


## bobsan

> в диком восторге от котенка


спасибо! очень приятно!
такие тонкие комплименты я тоже люблю!!!

----------


## PAN

*bobsan*,
 Саня... А в этой шляпке похож на гинеколога...:biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> А в этой шляпке похож на гинеколога...


 :Vah:  :Vah:  :Vah: :biggrin: Паш..... укаталллллллллл :Aga: :biggrin:

----------


## Alenajazz

Кто-то - юрист!!!
А кто-то - эколог...
Кто-то - артист,
а кто-то кинолог!
Но стали бы кто-то 
Кем-то? Вопрос...
Есть еще на гинекологов спрос!!!!

----------


## PAN

> Паш..... укаталллллллллл


Это Сане спасибо... всех порадовал...:biggrin:




> Кем-то? Вопрос...
> Есть еще на гинекологов спрос!!!!


*bobsan*у это в тему... признанный мастер эротической лирики...:wink:

----------


## bobsan

> похож на гинеколога


ПАША! ОТКУДА ТЫ ЗНАЕШЬ КАК ВЫГЛЯДИТ ГИНЕКОЛОГ?
БЫЛ НА ПРИЕМЕ?
Я В ШОКЕ!

ХОТЯ НА ПРОКТОЛОГА ТОЧНО НЕ ПОХОЖ!


А ВООБЩЕ ЭТО ПРОИЗВОДСТВО СОКОВ.ТАМ  ТАКАЯ РАБОЧАЯ ОДЕЖДА!
ЗА ТО СЕЙЧАС РАБОТАЮ В БОЛЬНИЦЕ. ЗАВТРА СФОТАЮСЬ В КРЕСЛЕ ГИНЕКОЛОГА, ВОТ ТОГДА И ПОСМОТРИМ НА КОГО ПОХОЖ БУДУ!

----------


## aigul

*bobsan*,
 Очень гламурненько! Дайте шляпку то затаскать!:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> ПАША! ОТКУДА ТЫ ЗНАЕШЬ КАК ВЫГЛЯДИТ ГИНЕКОЛОГ?


Саша... Я достаточно старый хрычь...:biggrin:




> ЗАВТРА СФОТАЮСЬ В КРЕСЛЕ ГИНЕКОЛОГА


Фото в студию!!!...:biggrin:

----------


## aigul

*bobsan*, заглянула в профиль! Такой лыцар!:biggrin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Фото в студию!!!


Бедный гинеколог.... Я помню странное выражение лица стоматолога, когда я попросила меня сфотать, когда мне зуб пломбируют... Стоматолог сказал, что за всю его практику я - первая, кто захотел это запечатлеть. А тут есть и покруче!!! Ждем-ждем фотку! И фотку доктора, который осмотр будет делать!!!!

----------


## PAN

> И фотку доктора, который осмотр будет делать!!!!


ААААААААААААААААААААААААААААААААА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!............ :Vah:

----------


## Alenajazz

*PAN*,
 Так осмотр ужЕ начался?

----------


## PAN

> Так осмотр ужЕ начался?


Пока нет, но на фотки надеюсь...:biggrin:

----------


## bobsan

> И фотку доктора, который осмотр будет делать!!!!


В ТОЙ БОЛЬНИЦЕ ДОКТОРОВ ЕЩЕ НЕТ, ТОЛЬКО МЕД СЕСТРЫ,
Я НАДЕЮСЬ ОНИ БУДУТ ФОТАТЬ!

----------


## PAN

> Я НАДЕЮСЬ ОНИ БУДУТ


Вспомнилась серия из Маски-шоу... Больница...:biggrin:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QrEPz2UDhI

----------


## bobsan

[IMG]http://*********ru/758306.jpg[/IMG]

к гинекологу не попал, 
за то в цирк обещали взять!!!

----------


## Skadi

> к гинекологу не попал, 
> за то в цирк обещали взять!!!


Саш, здорово смотришься!  :Ok: 
Супер-балансировка - почти незаметно :wink:

----------


## bobsan

> почти незаметно


незаметно  что?

----------


## Skadi

> незаметно  что?


Как ты балансируешь :wink:
Стоишь, как влитой :biggrin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> как влитой


так его же приклеили! Поэтому к гинекологу и не попал! Туда нельзя с цирковыми принадлежностями!

----------


## Skadi

> так его же приклеили!


А на фото руки "размазаны" - с чего бы? :rolleyes:

----------


## Alenajazz

> А на фото руки "размазаны" - с чего бы?


Пытался взлететь!

----------


## bobsan

> А на фото руки "размазаны"


это я жанглирую десятью куриными яйцами,
заметьте ниодного не разбил!!!

----------


## Skadi

> это я жанглирую десятью куриными яйцами,
> заметьте ниодного не разбил!!!


Ну, да - ну, да  :Aga: 
По пяти в каждой или как? :wink::biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> к гинекологу не попал,


Ты мне обещал что?))))) А выставил ту, из серии"соковых"...... 
Не честно):mad: плякаю:mad: фотки со слезами не нашла.. :Fz: 
Не веришь что плЯкаля?:redface::wink:kuku Фото с кресла Фстудию.........))))) А тоооооооо.............. :Aga:

----------


## bobsan

Я предсказатель , гений во плоти,
Да Нострадамус курит отдыхая,
Я мир познал от края и до края,
Мне жизнь прожить, что поле перейти

Я предсказал, что завтра будет день,
А после , ночью будет полнолунье,
Не бойтесь, это вовсе не безумье,
И кстати, в полдень исчезает тень!

И дождь пойдет, и будут наводненья,
И птицы осенью вдруг полетят на юг,
И на земле появится недуг,
Которому не будет исцеленья.

И  скоро снег пойдет, и затвердеет влага,
И день короче станет, ну а ночь длинней,
Продлится это очень много дней,
А кто не верит, вовсе бедолага.

Пусть голову в песок запрячет страус,
Пусть  Ванга не увидит днем не зги,
Я вам прочищу рыхлые мозги,
Я стопроцентный суперпредсказамус

----------


## PAN

> Я предсказатель , гений во плоти,


 :Ok: ...

Осень... Эротические музы летят зимовать на юг... Саша остается дома, зябко подрагивает, смотрит вслед улетающим фантазиям и со стоном падает в пучины язвительной философии...:biggrin:

Саня... :br:

----------


## bobsan

> музы на юг улетят зимовать 
> Саша остается дома опять
> философы язвы свои теребят
> уткам глядят улетающим в зад


:smile:
белые стихи не пробовал рифмовать???
Паша!!!!! далой депресняк!!!!!!!
 :Vah:

----------


## PAN

:biggrin:...

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> И на земле появится недуг,
> Которому не будет исцеленья.


как всегда, в точку..........))(грустно, но - факт)

----------


## bobsan

вот еще накропал

Ночь опускалась тихо, незаметно,
За облаками пряталась луна,
Тропинку я искал в лесу, все тщетно,
А на полянке ждет меня она.

Я заплутал и опоздал на встречу,
Сам не заметил, наступила ночь,
Я думал путь зарубками отмечу,
Но нет огня и некому помочь.

Шел напролом, плутал по бездорожью,
Из тучи тихо дождик моросил,
Вой рядом в теле отозвался дрожью,
Блеск волчьих глаз лишал последних сил.

Вдруг расступился лес, я вышел на полянку,
Увидел девушку, она меня ждала,
Но волки караулили беглянку,
Уйти она с полянки не могла.

Я вылетел как ветер ураганный,
Схватил дубину, раззудись плечо,
Но оторвался талисман охранный.
И стало мне под сердцем горячо.

Дождь кончился, луна опять сияла,
И от беды старалась нас отвлечь,
Травы постель и листьев одеяло,
Манили, звали нас с тобой прилечь.

И боль, и пот, и кровь, и части тела,
Грязь с кровью приходилось мне  глотать,
И лишь дубина в воздухе свистела,
А  сил уже не стало мне хватать.

Бой затянулся, длился слишком долго,
И волчьей крови я сполна вкусил,
Меня несла любовь и чувство долга,
И вот уже я выбился из сил.

Рассвет тихонечко вползал из-за макушек,
Лес, тишина, и нету ни души,
Лишь только тихое ку-ку кукушек,
И красная трава в такой глуши.

А на траве два беленьких скелета,
Обглоданные, косточки блестят,
И нет нигде спасенья амулета,
А сверху только листья шелестят…..

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
а вот это для затравочки кое- кому!!!


если осенью грустно тебе,
ярких листьев охапку нарви, 
можешь даже грустить в одиночестве, 
только глупостей не говори!!!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> а вот это для затравочки кое- кому!!!


)))))) принято))))))





> в одиночестве,


Можно заменить?))))))

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
*[Осень
(экспромт):smile:

"Если осенью грустно тебе, 
Ярких листьев охапку нарви, 
Можешь даже грустить в тишине, 
Только глупостей не говори!!!"

Если вспомнишь тайком, обо мне,
Ты по листьям опавшим пройди,
Что желтеют ковром на траве,
А потом, в мои сны загляни!!!!!!

Если трудно и выхода нет,
Посмотри на опавший листок.
С ним послала тебе я привет...
Всё наладится - дай только срок!!!

Осень, вдруг, нам ответит дождём,
Бросит листьев охапку в окно - 
Это значит - с тобой мы вдвоём
И желание имеем одно!!!

Если осенью грустно тебе, 
Ярких листьев охапку нарви, 
Можешь даже грустить в тишине, 
Только глупостей не говори!!!

02.10.2009*

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> А на траве два беленьких скелета,
> Обглоданные, косточки блестят,
> И нет нигде спасенья амулета,
> А сверху только листья шелестят…..


Ужасно грустно и печально, такое читать, но, до чего же классно написал!!!!!
Молодчина, Саш!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bobsan

*Звёздочка*,


вот правильно думал не стоит выкладывать такое.....

----------


## PAN

> вот правильно думал не стоит выкладывать такое.....


Неправильно думал... Выкладывать нужно всякое - что есть на душе, то и выкладывать... В самом крайнем случае, если душа выплеснет нецензурное - подчистим.....

----------


## bobsan

> нецензурное - подчистим.....


а это пугает еще сильнее

----------


## PAN

> это пугает еще сильнее


Не бойся, это не больно...:biggrin:

----------


## bobsan

Такая милая снегурка, 
В короткой шубке шапке белой.
Ее точеная фигурка,
Мне ягодкой казалась спелой.

И белой вьюгой, белой искрой 
Звездой далекою сверкнула,
Прошла под снегом чуть искристым 
Перед глазами промелькнула.

И в даль умчалась без оглядки, 
За вьюгой, Морозом дедом
А впереди уже колядки.
Спешат к нам за зимою следом,

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> А впереди уже колядки.
> Спешат к нам за зимою следом,


[IMG]http://*********ru/1045791.gif[/img]

*Ночь тиха над Вифлеемом
Спят деревья и дома
Вдруг, божественно и смело
В небо вознеслась звезда

И случилось, не напрасно -
Известить она пришла
О рождении младенца
В бедном доме пастуха

С той поры давно все знают -
Под рождественской звездой
Христиане отмечают
Важный праздник сей, святой!

Tanya Stern (Звёздочка)*

----------


## PAN

*bobsan*, :Pivo: 
*Звёздочка*, :flower: 
 Рад видеть... :Aga: 

С Праздниками... :br:

----------


## bobsan

> *bobsan*,
> *Звёздочка*,
>  Рад видеть...
> 
> С Праздниками...


спасибо ! и тебя с наступающим!

----------


## bobsan

На паперти стою, и сделать шаг не смею,
В глазах слеза, и в горле ком стоит,
А я ведь и молиться не умею,
И в голове лишь колокол звонит.

И каждый шаг с большим  трудом даётся,
Грехи на шею давят все плотней,
И вот уже немного остается,
А колокол звонит еще сильней.

Я в храм вошел и ноги подкосились,
Прости Господь, я столько нагрешил,
И стены храма криком огласились,
Пойду в монахи. Для себя решил!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> На паперти стою, и сделать шаг не смею,
> В глазах слеза, и в горле ком стоит,


Ну, и куда спешишь?)))))) Я ещё не выставила))))))))))))))

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Рад видеть...
> 
> С Праздниками...


Паш, и я, рада тебя видеть!!!!!!! И с праздником тебя!
А я тут Саню куда-то позвала.... )))))))) а он так быстро побежал... что я даже своё не успела выложить)))))))))

----------


## PAN

> Пойду в монахи.


Жизнь не пустит... увы и ах...
Но с другой стороны - уже...
Если мир есть в твоей душе,
Кто есть рыцарь??? В миру монах...

----------


## PAN

> А я тут Саню куда-то позвала.... )))))))) а он так быстро побежал...


:biggrin:...

----------


## bobsan

такой резкий, как понос.....

----------


## PAN

> такой резкий, как


Представляю, как Саня, громыхая доспехами... :Mr47 04:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Представляю, как Саня, громыхая доспехами...


гыыыыы)))))))) кстати - Саш..ррррррррррр... твоя доспехА... ))))))) сыми)))))))

Паш, вот куда я его звала,  *СЮДА*  ..... а он спорил, не сможет, виш как получилось у него быстро))))))))
А это был его ответ:)))))))
На паперти стою, и сделать шаг не смею,
В глазах слеза, и в горле ком стоит,
А я ведь и молиться не умею,
И в голове лишь колокол звонит.

И каждый шаг с большим трудом даётся,
Грехи на шею давят все плотней,
И вот уже немного остается,
А колокол звонит еще сильней.

Я в храм вошел и ноги подкосились,
Прости Господь, я столько нагрешил,
И стены храма криком огласились,
Пойду в монахи. Для себя решил!

----------


## Kliakca

[IMG]http://*********ru/1010828.gif[/IMG]

----------


## bobsan

Исчезло солнышко за тучей,
Ушла и бледная луна,
Жизнь как была, осталась кучей.
Конечно кучею говна.

И дует ветер, мрачный, влажный, 
Сдувает радость из души,
Сдувает дом многоэтажный,
Построен, на песке в глуши.

А в поле  воют серы волки, 
Пойду я в поле, ляг в сугроб,
В лицо мне сыпет снег иголки,
Хорошенький холодный гроб.

Упал, лежу не шелохнувшись,
Вдруг слышу, снег вблизи хрустит,
Мне смерть-пурга лица коснувшись,
Тихонько в ухо говорит.

Лежи дружок, прикрывши очи,
Здесь так спокойно и тепло,
Прошло чуть меньше чем полночи,
К утру ты будешь как стекло.

Прикрыл глаза, а снег ласкает, 
Как будто матери рука,
И жмет к земле, не отпускает,
Сугроб помягче  гамака.

Прошла зима, весна подходит,
Давай дружочек спрячь тулуп,
Весной милиция нахдит,
Оттаявший в сугробе труп.

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Прошла зима, весна подходит,
> Давай дружочек спрячь тулуп,
> Весной милиция нахдит,
> Оттаявший в сугробе труп.


Саш, я тебе по этому поводу уже сказал..... думала не выложил его........ 
Ну-ка..... скажи мне, что за настроение? Где стихи, которые читал почти весь форум, даже в корзине? Что за настроение? Эх..... а то и я начну (а может я и не заканчивала?) .....))))) Жду позитив!!!!!

----------


## bobsan

а вот он наконец, и позитив,
пришёл как будто старенький мотив.

такая дурька очередная, может повеселит?



каменный гость (по мотивам) :wink:

Когда б я был безумец, разве ж я,
Ходил сюда тайком , без фонаря.

Когда б я был безумец, неужель,
Носил с собою чашечку, под гжель.

Когда б я был безумец, впопыхах,
Я б одевался в рясу, как  монах.

Когда б я был безумец, разве ж я,
Пришел  сюда, чтоб увидать тебя?

Нет, я умней, чем тысяча чертей,
Слежу, за донной Анною моей.

Но что с тобою, донна Анна,
На грудь тихонечко упала голова,
Лишь миг назад была ты так желанна,
-Оставь её, она уже мертва.

-Ты дон Гуан, пришел сюда как вор,
-Как хулиган! Я мега Командор.

-На твой я зов явился, что теперь?
-Ну… можешь охранять вот эту дверь.

-Дай руку мне, Чего же ты дрожишь,
-Как мутно в голове, несвежий был гашиш.

-Ох, тяжело, пожатье каменной его руки,
В глазах темно, В глазах моих круги.

Пусти мне руку, больше не могу,
Терпеть такую муку, щяс помру.

Пусти мне руку, руку мне пусти,
Я умираю, Господи прости….

----------


## PAN

*bobsan*,
 Саня... Доспехи в тему...:biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

Целую вечность не была тут..... а у Саши, новый стих))) да ещё какой))))
Молодец!!!)))
П.С: *"Последний раз редактировалось Лев; 15.03.2010 в 07:05."*
Хм, значит было ещё что-то?)))))

----------


## bobsan

А солнце светит, ветерок тихонько дует,
Мы  мир вокруг  не сможем изменить,
Когда тебя мой ангел околдует,
Ты никому не сможешь объяснить.

Зачем течет вода, зачем нам солнце светит,
И облака на небе для чего летят,
А люди перемены не заметят,
Не смогут, даже если захотят.

----------


## bobsan

> П.С: "Последний раз редактировалось Лев; 15.03.2010 в 07:05."
> Хм, значит было ещё что-то?)))))
> __________________



наверно ошибки исправлял.....

----------


## PAN

> Сегодня, 21:24


САША!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...
Как же я рад... :br: 

А доспехи так и не снял...:biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> наверно ошибки исправлял.....


Как провозглашает PAN, 
Модер в ответе
За всё в тырнете:biggrin:
Надеюсь, что исправляя
Сам не наделал :Vah:

----------

